# A man nearing his 30s talks about Internet friends



## Null (Sep 16, 2019)

(Note: This post is very long and has no valuable information.)

In 2012, when I was 19, I joined the CWCki Forums. At the time, it was hosted on a free forum service. A group of problem users had caused a rift in the community towards the end of 2012 and began reporting it to the service, resulting in frequent takedowns. I was in my first year of full-time work doing remote web development and thought it would be easy to host a phpBB forum. I really liked the community and offered to do the tech work while the old guard keeps running the community as they had, and as I had enjoyed it.

I'd encourage you to read the first post ever made on this site, way back in January 30th, 2013.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/welcome-to-the-new-permanent-cwcki-forums.1/


Null said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This community, that I've only recently come across, is the most mature and civil group of people that isn't outright banal. You guys are a constant source of intellectual amusement, with each of you coming to every conversation with a unique point of view and theory. It's for that reason I've volunteered to support the forum with an true and honest domain name and an actual host that isn't going to trash our happy home just because of whom it is centered around.
> 
> ...



Those problem users I mentioned would end up appealing to me to be unbanned, a decision I deferred to Champthom, who would reaffirm the quote in that first post about not letting them back in. They tried to convince me to go against Champthom's wishes and unban them, which I would refuse to do. I told them I did not want to make community decisions and would not take on that responsibility. I didn't really know how to do my own email server yet, so I had the forum send emails to my personal email address. It would be this email address and this correspondence that'd end up in me being doxed later in 2013.


In early 2014 I had indeed become the Supreme Glorious Leader of the board and its users. I wouldn't even ban spam bots to begin with, but eventually I did. Then I took upon myself the responsibility of banning Jcrowley, a diaperfur who would make hundreds of accounts a day. I had determined the "kill yourself" ban messages engaged him, as well as leaving up his posts. I started banning him without any message and deleting his posts, as well as any replies. This worked very quickly. The other admins had retreated into their own lives while I took over more responsibilities. I had noticed the users liked talking about these "lolcows" (people similar to Chris but not actually Chris) in the off-topic board. I made a lolcow board to cater this discussion. Champthom didn't like this and deleted it outright, including all its discussion. He warned me that lolcow communities were dangerous and cannibalistic, but I told him I would quit, as I was certain the users wanted to talk about "lolcows".

Jace and Deagle Nation came along as the second big lolcow besides Chris. I liked it because for the first time the concurrent user counts would top 100, then 200 -- Wow! --, but a lot of people didn't like Jace. They didn't like the users Jace brought, they didn't like DeagleDad420 (the first admin I ever appointed and my second-in-command). A lot of these 'Deagle Nation spergs' didn't even know who Chris was! This caused another community crisis, but this time it was mine. I decided to stay the course because I saw the demand.

Deagle Nation brought trouble. I had to learn how to deal with people. Not just people I liked, but people I didn't like, and people who didn't like me. Gamerfood, a notorious video game griefing clique, would try to wrest Jace's attention away from us and to themselves, where they had been trying to encourage him to rob a bank with an airsoft pistol. They also would DDoS the site. This was my first foray into both social engineering, which DeagleDad420 helped out with, and cybersecurity, which I mostly figured out as I went along with help from Glaive -- our second appointed admin who was formerly the admin of an incel community we helped get laid after he joined our forum.

One of the side effects of Gamerfood's attack on the site was that it made my real job boring. I had been pigeon-holed into one area of the product for an entire year as the company expanded, but meanwhile my community was exciting. There were hackers! DDoSers! Things to resolve, things to build. I couldn't invest myself in my work anymore and ended up quitting.


By 2015, it was revealed that Deagle Nation was a hoax by an MDE fan. DeagleDad420 was Jace, which made it funnier. Jace shows up in MDE skits sometimes still. The site was still growing steadily, though the community had lost a lot of the original CWCki Forum users. By the end of 2015 I ended up removing Glaive because his behavior became erratic and this drove a lot of people away onto their own splinter site. I tried to appease the veterans by making two exclusive boards: the House of Lard, that only users who joined before Jace could post in, and the Top Secret Inner Circle, a gigantic clusterfuck of spam that anyone who's been around for half a year or so can post in if they've not been labeled a sperg. I also tried promoting certain veteran users to moderator roles to deal with the community because it had became clear to me I had a charisma level of approximately negative ten. I feel that removing Glaive as I did had the indirect effect of sending a sinister message to the broader community: there is only one person indispensable to me, and that's me. Veteran users didn't like this and many left.


2016 brought on the dark times and the whole game changed. What was once a hard technical issue of securing the server became a constant test of technocratic politics. I had moved us off of Dreamhost to Linode a year after starting the site, but then Linode kicked us off suddenly. I moved us to Gandi, but they kicked us off after only two days. This brought on a loss of data, so I adapted the system and set up the site behind other services that faced the Internet. If that dropped, I would replace it in minutes without setting anything up again. I ended up burning through a hundred different services, both in the US and abroad, by the time I changed tactics.

This was discovered to be the work of one man. Vordrak perpetually emailed different services to try and bring the site down, using well crafted threats that shook even hardened service providers and large companies into action immediately. I also believe he was responsible for sending bomb threats to schools and hospitals using my name. I believe he was responsible for recruiting mentally sick people to harass my family and their employers to get them fired. It was incredible to me that one very dedicated person could do so much damage from a hovel in a foreign country using nothing but the Internet.


I describe 2016 as the year of drowning, 2017 as the year of treading water, and 2018 as the year of swimming. By 2017, I had noticed the community opinion of me shifted from "kind of shit but mostly tolerable" to "necessary evil". The site was starting to hold several hundred people at its peak hours and the users who didn't like it didn't have much say. What are you going to do if you don't like how I run the Kiwi Farms? Make your own? Ok. Good luck. My goals with the community became protective. I felt that it was my obligation to guide the flock and provide a space for spastic shitposting. With this alone, I held a monopoly on shit-talking retards on the Internet and growth would drive itself.

Around this time I decided VPS companies could go fuck themselves and I bought my own IPs, my own hardware, and signed long-term contracts with datacenters. I also spent all my fucking money and it's through the miracle of Bitcoin the site's even up at all. I received very generous donations from a specific user at the tail end of 2017 that financed my operations and allowed me to do what I've done. I decided that as long as the gooey nucleus of the site was protected, it would exist forever without regard of hardship.


Then came 2018 where I decided our policy of "Internet Juche" did not work. It was too expensive, too technologically difficult, and too isolating to be quietly self-reliant. I had to scream. I had to be my own Vordrak and  aggressively seek out people to hear me out. Appear on streams, email important people about our problems, do podcasts and generally be a loud and aggressive advocate. As a silent website, the forum was too easy to bully, and I could not expect the users to be advocate for it by themselves. I had to learn how to be personable or it would be an easy target for individual fucking weirdos forever. This gambit paid off very well. If you're one of those people who really hates @OwO What's This?, you should know I keep defending her from other staff because she was the one who motivated me to do this. It was a move that effectively saved the site.


So with all those lessons learned, 2019 has seen a period of unfathomable growth. What I thought was a temporary stay of 3000 peak concurrent users interested in Yaniv over the media blitz seems to be the new normal, and as we grow in recognition we become a more valuable target. Last Tuesday, something happened that has never happened in almost 7 years of operating the site. I can't tell it to fuck off like I do with legal threats, I can't find a service provider like I did with VPSs, I can't delegate the responsibility to someone with more charisma than me. Not letting the site get fucked and not letting the gooey nucleus be targeted was my responsibility for which I considered myself indispensable in carrying out.

When I was very young I stole gum from a gas station. My mom found out and made me take it back and put it on the counter and tell the attendee I stole it. With the breach and my concern for user safety, I was forced to change our policy on deleting accounts. For the past week I've been 'putting gum on the table'. Opening the user profile, copying in a new name, and pressing delete. Over, and over, and over again.

On top of that I've been auditing all of my tech. That seems straightforward but when you run your own company and have been slowly adding services for 7 years, a lot's there and a lot to do. I've been staring at a terminal for 16 hours a day since the breach reviewing everything I do and rebuilding the entire topology. There's still a lot more I want to do before I am satisfied and I don't know how long it will take. What used to be a single VPS on enterprise hardware owned by a big company is now dozens of VPSs on my hardware owned by my dumb ass. What used to be a single VPS very securely hidden behind Cloudflare with no open ports to the Internet is now very well known and very open because I don't know if Cloudflare will drop us.


I feel there is a fold being made in the history of the site right now. This is the finale of the CWCki Forums. The small community of friends is forever gone and will never come back. Will the site die? No, probably not, not as long as we hold an effectively monopoly on shitposting about people as we do. Will there still be a community? Of course. Will it be the same community I adopted? No. Not even a little bit.

If you made it this far, thank you. This group has made my life very interesting. If I was still doing payroll in Australia I'd probably have killed myself by now.

https://archive.md/hCjuP


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Sep 16, 2019)

thank you Null, very cool
I wish you the best of luck and thank you for granting us this safe haven, on behalf of all users


----------



## Vince McMahon (Sep 16, 2019)

Hey Null, I posted in chat and I'll post it here. Regardless of who we are on the Internet, I wish you nothing but the best. Be satisfied with life, that's the only thing that matters. God bless you.


----------



## Dutch Courage (Sep 16, 2019)

You'll be okay kid.


----------



## Near (Sep 16, 2019)

Keep it up, man.

This is the only forum ever i can be bothered to post on anymore. Just about everything happening on here is always a ride. I think one of your best decisions as of late was the idea to get into streaming and broadening relations with people like Nick, Dick Masterson and others. The fact you got platforms like newproject 2, and a growing outreach is really helpful to the site. I hope your streams  and video content don't go away even if you run out of lolcows to talk about. You're a genuinely entertaining person, and this site isn't the only thing you should be proud of. Keep building your presence, and stay with us. Best of luck.


----------



## Superman93 (Sep 16, 2019)

Beautiful and inspiring story of friendship and perseverance. OP is still a faggot though kys


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for hosting a site that allows me to call people niggers. You fucking nigger


----------



## Mellorine (Sep 16, 2019)

Not to sound like a fag, but thank you, so much, for all you've done to make this one of my absolute favorite sites in all my two-decades-plus of farting around online.  I was lurking without an account in the CWCki Forums days and only occasionally post now, but Kiwi has brought me a great deal of entertainment, enlightenment, and happiness.  Watching the community grow and change is at times bittersweet, but I have so much admiration and gratitude for all you've made possible.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Sep 16, 2019)

TL;DR;


----------



## Timmy Testicles (Sep 16, 2019)

thanks, null. you're a real one.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Sep 16, 2019)

Be blessed and be thankful, Null.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 16, 2019)

The website is not only silent, but also, by other's admittance, of a culture that is both 4chan (itself a website that other people call 'that cyberbullying centre of cyberterrorism') and the CWCki (where people that bullied Chris-chan came from). The website had to explicitly say above the reply boxes that the Kiwi Farms is not a trolling Illuminati. People are going to attack a 'cyberbullying centre', no matter what the truth of the matter is. After all, Encyclopædia Dramatica ran out of money and even went through several DDOSs, eventually splintering and being essentially forgotten. Meanwhile, 4chan got its ownership transferred to the head of 2ch, though I wonder if 4chan also went through attacks.

I feel lost, though...
...how did you become the Supreme Glorious Leader of this board?


----------



## BasedRetard (Sep 16, 2019)

This website is excellent. Endless laughter and interesting facts. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Spl00gies (Sep 16, 2019)

Right in the feels


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Sep 16, 2019)

This website is the only one I give my cryptoshekels to. It means that much to me. You do good work, Josh.


----------



## ES 195 (Sep 16, 2019)

Glad to hear that through all the headaches, growing pains, and insane drama it sounds like you're still having fun with the Farms. It's pretty gay to say it but your dedication is pretty inspiring.
It's the first forum I've had any interest in in over a decade and although I'm still new I'm really enjoying it. Thanks Null, keep up the good work.


----------



## Smith Banquod (Sep 16, 2019)

Dunno where to go if KF ever went down forever. Most communities are too big to ever feel a part of, or too small to ever care to contribute.
Being on here and posting feels more satisfying, considering who's running the site and the userbase in general feeling more like a real community.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for everything you do, Null.  And congratulations on building and running a site that now rivals the Something Awful Forums in traffic volume.


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 16, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> thank you Null, very cool


first post, best sentiment post


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Sep 16, 2019)

Keep yer pecker up. If there's anything some random idiot with a low-res avatar can do to help, I'm your gorl.


----------



## goatkafka (Sep 16, 2019)

I've drifted in and out of here over the years, but I value this outlet existing a lot. So yeah, cheers for the work that's been done and still continues to be done.


----------



## Spicy Tacos (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you Null for all you do.  
I’ve been a lurker for years, and decided to become a member during this Yaniv situation.  

I’ve been a member of other groups/pages/forums, and it can be really hard when the founding group breaks apart.  I am unable to understand what this is like for you.  Especially with everything that has happened to you.  I really appreciate the run down you give here.

You don’t get the recognition you deserve.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Sep 16, 2019)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> I feel lost, though...
> ...how did you become the Supreme Glorious Leader of this board?


INHERITANCE: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/my-resignation-retirement.7966/



Wannock said:


> Dunno where to go if KF ever went down forever.


----------



## Sonic (Sep 16, 2019)

I've wasted 6 years of my sad pathetic life on this forum and I will go down with the ship.
Tbh reading about weird people online distracts from the shittiness of my own life so if this forum goes then its seppuku time for me. Thank you Null, I'd buy an anime pillow of you if I could just saying

edit: spelling errors, etc.


----------



## Koresh (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you for everything, Null. You hear that a lot and I could try and put it into words how grateful I am for this site and all your work, and your MOTI streams, but I'm a mongoloid so I'd just write paragraphs of nothing. It's always sad when things end, really _really sad, _so this probably autistic as hell, but here's an excerpt from the blog of someone I used to idolize that personally helps me get through the conclusions. I hope the words of this random jap conveys my feelings well. 



Spoiler



But this is just a thing that can happen, I suppose.

As I think about these things, I’m suddenly reminded of something from my past. In high school, I rode a bike to school, but I would sometimes take the bus on a whim. I wasn’t a very serious student, so I would often slip away from class to go home around noon, and would wait at the deserted bus stop, sparse of people in the middle of the day. This was one of those times. While they were few, the people waiting for buses with me would gradually leave, getting on the buses to their respective destinations. It was primarily old men and old ladies, and as I watched them from behind, I faintly felt like I might never meet these people again. Perhaps I felt that only because the old men and ladies waiting at the quiet, deserted, midday bus stop did somehow have the smell of death on them.

Whenever you have the experience of leaving someone with the assumption that you’ll meet again soon, and it never coming to pass, you look at the people in front of you and strongly wonder whether this might be the last time you see their faces.


----------



## Tookie (Sep 16, 2019)

We should kill Chris to end the CWCki era for good.


----------



## Dilligaff (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for your hard work and dogged persistence, Null. Thus place has really solidified the importance of free speech to me, even if it is mostly shitposting. 

Also thanks mysterious benefactor, if you're still around. I can't speak for anyone else but I'm so grateful you saved our den of "scum and villainy."


----------



## NK 322 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you Null glad you did go on those podcasts and streams. I did find the site searching for various YouTube cows in 2017 but the internet famous board is what got me to stay along with you appearing on streams with them to me this site is unique because of that fact. It’s where things are happening and does have influence in many areas. Also can’t imagine a non personable Null.. is that even possible x to doubt


----------



## balcolm (Sep 16, 2019)

*Don't post if you have nothing to say.* Don't post for attention. Further the conversation in some way.


----------



## Christ Cried (Sep 16, 2019)

@Null since you brought it up, what are your true and honest thoughts on the state of the community right now? If you could change things, what changes would you make?


----------



## Cornelius the Centurion (Sep 16, 2019)

Nothing passes time better than reading many posts about dorks on the internet & I wouldn't do it anywhere else but here. Thank you.


----------



## Null (Sep 16, 2019)

Christ Cried said:


> @Null since you brought it up, what are your true and honest thoughts on the state of the community right now? If you could change things, what changes would you make?


I just want Notch to join and bankroll this fucking train wreck. I'm satisfied with the state of things otherwise.


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Sep 16, 2019)

I don't know if I'll ever understand what drove you to the insanity of deciding to manage this giant cluster, but thank you for it.


----------



## Druveer (Sep 16, 2019)

Honestly one of the most interesting things I've read in quite a while.


----------



## Christ Cried (Sep 16, 2019)

Null said:


> I just want Notch to join and bankroll this fucking train wreck. I'm satisfied with the state of things otherwise.


Since we all got doxed last week, we might as well go out in public and hold a bake sale. That oughtta' cover it.


----------



## Vecr (Sep 16, 2019)

Well, I'm not sure if Null's concern about Cloudflare is legitimate, but I guess it better to be safe then sorry.

Good luck, dude.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Sep 16, 2019)

Maybe the real tard cum came from the friends we made along the way.


----------



## ColorfulCassowary (Sep 16, 2019)

It's a good story, yeah, but this doesn't really have any of the answers I expected. Why did most of the old guard leave? Why did Gengar and others delete their accounts? Why did Emspex and others step down from forum moderators? Is Dynastia gone for good? Did they just decide that the forums are no longer for them since originally joining?


----------



## Christ Cried (Sep 16, 2019)

ColorfulCassowary said:


> It's a good story, yeah, but this doesn't really have any of the answers I expected. Why did most of the old guard leave? Why did Gengar and others delete their accounts? Why did Emspex and others step down from forum moderators? Is Dynastia gone for good? Did they just decide that the forums are no longer for them since originally joining?


Gengar was pissed because Null posted the doxes. It wasn't even because the doxes were posted per se, it was more the principle of having the site owner do it. Not my opinion, just reiterating what I saw.


----------



## Mitt Doggy Dogg (Sep 16, 2019)

thank you for creating a safe space where we can say nigger without getting shamed cuz racist assholes have feels too


----------



## semiurge (Sep 16, 2019)

Null, you've managed to actually preserve the spirit of the old internet here better than anywhere else I've come across. This is a special site, and honestly it's something that by all rights shouldn't be able to survive in the modern internet era. So a nice, unironic thank you for the efforts you've put in that have allowed it to survive and flourish, this is something to be truly proud of.

Anyway when are you gonna dump your lolcow nudes archive, I wanna see Contra's penis.


----------



## marjoram (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for everything you do for us, Null.
You're appreciated every time I log on to this ridiculous site, with these ridiculous people, to shitpost about even MORE ridiculous people.
Vive le Kiwi!


----------



## Sanshain (Sep 16, 2019)

You're a cool dude and I'd absolutely buy you a drink if I met you in real life. Congratulations on maintaining the positively insane amount of willpower needed to remain a benevolent dictator without falling into a state of indolence or mewling contrition. I'm only a periphery participant in this site's activities at best, but checking it is literally the first thing I do each morning, and frequently the last thing I do at night. This site educated me a great deal about various topics, and it still stands as a powerful beacon of anti-censorship in an increasingly censored online environment.

So yeah, you're a cool dude who I'd absolutely buy a drink for if I met you in real life.

We need more halal threads though. Maybe a 'dumbest user of the month' list.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Sep 16, 2019)

Null said:


> I just want Notch to join and bankroll this fucking train wreck. I'm satisfied with the state of things otherwise.



Notch would be the sixth stone in your infinity internet gauntlet


----------



## Cake Farts (Sep 16, 2019)

I want to say thank you but all the while not be overly cheesy about it. But, I will say that your stand on free speech and how you’ve strained yourself to keep the site up is very admirable. Semper Fi my fellow freedom kiwis.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Sep 16, 2019)

Forever Sunrise said:


> We need more halal threads though. Maybe a 'dumbest user of the month' list.



Call it the "Dynastia Rape Victim of the Month"


----------



## frozenrunner (Sep 16, 2019)

Didn't read, seems like a lot of faggot shit tbh.

I love KF, though. Posting daily anywhere else seems like a waste of time. This is the only place online I am sure freedom of speech exists.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks Null, I lurked ever since the CWCiki days and finally joined after your reply to the NZ police. Anything I can do to help let me know. Still trying to set up the Brave monies without doxing myself. : (


----------



## Real Analysis Demon (Sep 16, 2019)

Hey Null, this is probably very gay but thanks for all the time you've dedicated to this place. It's amazing how a seemingly cancerous community can challenge and change your view of the world, mostly for the better.


----------



## somerandomfurryfag (Sep 16, 2019)

*Generic thank you, Null, post*
Still thank you. I can't thank you enough for maintaining this bastion of shitposting.
I may lurk here just for a year but it was a wild year that shaked my routine internet insanity,


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Sep 16, 2019)

Kiwi Farms is the only forum I use these days. I've learned a lot, changed my opinions on things and had a lot of fun. This place is a degenerate shit-hole, but it's our degenerate shit-hole and I'm grateful you keep it ticking over. 

Semper Fi and Awoo to you Null


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Sep 16, 2019)

I hope you know how much we appreciate what you do and how much shit you have to put up with.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Sep 16, 2019)

Big Daddy Null, I will always be thankful to you for providing my inappropriate faggotry a home. You and the Mods, Staff and Admins do so much work it is incredible. Thank you for the History.

Edit: let me clarify thank you for the history, it is nice to know the lineage of our great shitposting community (I love it) if I ever Win the lottery rest assured I'll buy you your own island


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 16, 2019)

As Walt Disney once said (paraphrasing here)

"Keep Moving Forward and don't alog"


All of you niggas here, no matter what you do, keep moving forward. No matter how shit your situation is, or if you were doxxed in the leaks, keep moving forward.


----------



## Elpizo (Sep 16, 2019)

Could this be the end of this site?


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 16, 2019)

I can't imagine the stress of not only running a forum with autists and the like, but maintaining all the downtime, maintenance, turmoil and compliance with country laws by yourself. Say what you want about Kiwi Farms, but this site exposes more bullshit and lies on the Internet than MSM.

Lurking a bit, I thought it was just the "dark web" of Interwebs. Do whatever you want, say what you want. But deep in that, there's a community just like any other place. Granted, some are remnants of /pol/, Stormfront, Tumblr, but I suppose that's the price to pay for being an forum.

I even learned a few things since visiting. There are smart individuals on here if you care to read or look. So sorry about your past community, but you are doing a service which is greatly appreciated. Many other people would've quit or just ended it. 

Keep doing you.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 16, 2019)

Any of you guys need mouthwash to get the taste of dick out of your mouth? Lmk


----------



## PonelessBizza (Sep 16, 2019)

We all love you, Null. No homo


----------



## Beluga (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you for your service, Null, semper fi. 

Just out of curiosity, in the last couple of years have you thought about finding a co-Supreme Leader?


----------



## DawnDusk (Sep 16, 2019)

This has become a better community than the one you inherited. I lurked the CWCki forum for a very long time before joining solely because the autism of the "Inner Circle" and those who held them in high esteem (most of the high-visibility users at the time) were far too off-putting. I always felt they deserved their own space - not for the reverence they wanted, but for being lolcows themselves.

It's funny that you saw yourself as having a low reputation among the userbase. I never got that impression. It seemed to me, especially once you became the de facto leader, that most users would jump at the chance to defend your decisions. I think that statement holds even more truth today - for example, when you moved movie night to Riot servers after our discord was banned, certain users descended upon people who innocuously missed discord as retards because discord was "obviously shit", not even mentioning the furfag that banned us. Then we silently moved back to discord, and none of those users have spoken up with the same confidence they had earlier.

You have a pretty aggressive manner of communication through text. A lot of users observe that you put a decent amount of thought into decisions, decide that you're a guy worth loyalty, and will defend your actions even more aggressively than you yourself will.  Not letting that go to your head, given that it only becomes a louder voice as we become even larger a community, will be your biggest challenge after you've warded off these cyber threats, in my opinion.


----------



## Zodiax (Sep 16, 2019)

Jeez, it almost sounded like Null was jumping ship for a bit. I know that even with the old guard gone, even if we have a huge turnover in users...KF is something that is truly amazing. This site is free in ways that few things are now. 

It may be a community filled with autism, stupidity and pictures of tranny genitals...
But I wouldn't want it any other way. 

Thank you for continuing in your strange crusade to keep KF alive, Nool!


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you for everything you do! I know it’s not easy but it is appreciated.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Sep 16, 2019)

There's a kiwi rotation that happens once a year or two because of  something like this, ever forward the spirit goes.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 16, 2019)

It's a cliche that's been repeated ad nauseum but I'm grateful to be posting on a forum that, had it not been for its loyally adhered-to philosophy, I would have been banned from for all the edgy shitposty remarks I've made over the years.

Four years, going onto five? One hell of a ride that I won't be jumping off of any time soon.


----------



## Ceiling Kitten (Sep 16, 2019)

Well, thanks for everything dude. We all appreciate you in our own ways.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Sep 16, 2019)

I hope this website goes down...in history! ;D
Thanks for busting your balls to run this bloody site and may it continue to bring me cringe DA and furry posts for me to hate those communities further.


----------



## User name: Required (Sep 16, 2019)

Null is old.

This is officially a boomer site

Edit:


----------



## Get Fisted (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you, and everyone who's ever contributed in any way, big or small, to keeping this forum afloat. I might be new here, but I've been mad on the internet a long fucking time, so having a forum to call home right now is fucking amazing. Big fucking  to you all, and to all, a good Null.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 16, 2019)

Null, I'll repeat what many other Kiwis already said, but thank you for all the efforts you put into the Farms.
Most people outside the Farms treat you like you are the fucking boogeyman but you are a definitely more moral and better human being than they'll ever be.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Sep 16, 2019)

The remarkable thing is: If Kiwifarms was the hivemind of scummy people, run by a bunch of maniac misanthropes that only want to watch others suffer and make them kill themselves via concerted efforts and psychotic manipulation... we wouldn't have any of these issues. At all.

If any of that bullshit people seem to believe about this website was true, we'd be a lot more coherent, focused and the likes of "Anonymous" would be almost insignificant compared to us... if any of that bullshit wasn't complete and utter ass-crap.

Edit:
Also Semper fucking Fi, Null. You might not be perfect, but I can't help but marvel at your dedication to keep this space available just for shitposting's sake.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Sep 16, 2019)

This is obviously a cry for attention.

It worked. You alright, man?


----------



## 4Macie (Sep 16, 2019)

@Null thank you. 

Have you considered what you’ll do when this site becomes even too much for you? And is there anything a normal user can do to help?

I’ve met interesting people through the years. I came because of Chris, but honestly I stayed because I genuinely enjoy my time here. And as odd as it sounds, this place taught me some valuable life lessons. If there was any way that I could help you or the site, I’d want to do it.


----------



## Chronic Perturbator (Sep 16, 2019)

This website made me a fair bit more careful about web security. I’m certain a person autistic enough still could dox me, but thanks to you, you Siberian convict, I know more about cyber-security than I did before. Thank you! 
I suggest you move to a less shithole town with actual fast food restaurants to get KFC’s sorta-tendies, by the way.


----------



## Zarkov (Sep 16, 2019)

This is only place I know where I don't have to kowtow to hideous trannies and the cowards who enable them. As long as it stays that way, as long as you continue to defend free speech the way you have so far, you'll have my support.


----------



## Kacho (Sep 16, 2019)

Null. I started lurking the CWCki Forums around the same time and I've now been a member for nearly _six_ years. It's been a journey to say the least. My perspective for you is this. Some of the more visible members may be gone. Some people you were close to may be gone. But myself and others have been here plucking around in the background and have seen all this unfold alongside you over the years, whether you know us or not. The work you've put in just to keep this place online and running has always been respected and appreciated. And even if the place has changed dramatically, I do believe some amount of the original spirit lives on as long as you and others who have been here from the start carry it. 

As a user I've found some of the changes here challenging. I signed up explicitly to laugh at Chris so the shift to Jace sharing the spotlight, and the second shift to a broader focus on lulcows in general, took some adjustment. I've been exposed to a lot of things I wouldn't have been otherwise, good and bad. There's been some , there's been some , there's been some q-tips. Overall I'd say the current state of things is a positive. 

When the site started coming under fire, you stepped up to defend and advocate for it. This place has become a safe haven from the Orwellian thought policing that is now happening on most of the internet. It's one of the last few places on the internet where a person can come and say exactly what they want without fear of censorship or reprisal. That alone will keep me coming back. 

tl;dr Thanks boss, appreciate it.


----------



## spurger king (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks null, you're a good dog


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Sep 16, 2019)

Augh, this is so faggy, but fuck it. Let's just spill all the spaghetti.

I'm pretty sure I've said this before, but I tried to kill myself in 2013 after losing my job, dropping out of university, & developing schizophrenia. I spent the next four years after that in inpatient psych. I'd been reading the CWCki since about 2011, & it was in October of 2013 when I started reading it again. It was then that I saw Chris' Mighty Wings post on the CWCki & saw the resulting 11-page thread discussing CWC's definition of "spicy" on the CWCki Forums.

I laughed for the first time in over a year. I had to join after that.

After that, I had my own little friend group on the CWCki Forums. People that convinced me to improve my situation. People that convinced me to pursue art again. People that shared their stories about all the shit life threw at them that they overcame. Then there was the webmaster, the same age as my kid sister, the globe-trotting autistic edgelord who made me mad & offended my delicate sensibilities that I had developed deep respect, affection, & admiration for.

I already got to thank @Marvin in person for the role he played in getting me through a really dark period of my life. I got to spend a weekend at the beach getting drunk & laughing with him, @Lipitor, @walkingstickman, & @Randall Fragg. One day I want to meet @Rat Speaker, one of my first close Kiwi friends, & thank him, too. & maybe one day I'll get to thank you too, @Null.

I fucking love all of you autists. There's too many to name, but you all know who you are. Thank you all for being my friends. I know Metokur always says there's no such thing as Internet (capital I, proper noun) friends, but I disagree. I've made a lot thanks to this site.

So thanks, Josh. Thank you for everything. I know I annoy the ever-loving fuck out of you, but for what it's worth, I'll always support you, no matter what. Through scraping together crypto or paying for Supporters or doing art or whatever.

*EDIT: *Of course my connection dies while I type up my stupid faggoty feels post. It's a glow-in-the-dark CIA gay Jesuit conspiracy.

*EDIT x2:* & fix GIF avatars, you whore. What am I even giving you BAT & Chinese lemons for.


----------



## 0 2 (Sep 16, 2019)

Feel good about yourself.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm around your age Null, I remember being entranced by the Cwciki, I was blown away thst Chris Chan was such a big phenomenon that the fans carefully documented every detail no matter its value. I even helped out by transcripting some of Chris's high school homework. I remember reflecting with gleeful amusement that Chris was in fact the most well documented human on the internet.

I saw that there was a Cwciki Forums, but at that time I saw myself as needing to mature and focus on school rather than chat about a giant moron with other weird people. Years later I look to see people on 4chan ranting about Kiwifarms and then I knew I had to join in on the fun because if a place annoys Anons it's gotta be pretty funny.

Thank you for all your hard work and service, I do truly believe that this is now an important news service as many of the individuals who now are considered Cows are legit threats to society. To expose and ridicule these people is a service we need. To have fun with it is a welcomed bonus. This is one of the friendliest, most reasonable forums I've ever came across and that's definitely in part to your friendly yet active work as admin.


----------



## Banh Xeo (Sep 16, 2019)

@Null thanks for everything! Good, good boy.


----------



## AnimeGirlConnoisseur (Sep 16, 2019)

I've only been here for a relatively brief amount of time, but I think that you've made a really nice place here. This is one of the few places in the world where I can talk to people and feel like a normal person. Your streams are also extremely entertaining and informative. I hope that in the far future, years after when you eventually leave us for that big all-female mukbang convention in the sky historians will understand you the same way we understand you.


----------



## Questionable Ceviche (Sep 16, 2019)

Hey faggots since all of us love these shitposting forums so much, here's a reminder about how to help @Null pay the goddamn bills.






						Supporting the Forum
					

There are concerted efforts to demonetize this site and punish me for hosting it. I cannot use traditional payment processors like PayPal, Stripe, Braintree, Patreon, et cetera. Donating to the site is very convoluted but is the only way to do it. The site's operating expenses exceed $1000/mo...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Lady Rowena (Sep 16, 2019)

If reddit is the front page of the internet, Kiwi Farms is the front page of mentally loopy wild-eyed peons.
...That sounded far better and backfired far less in my head.

I'll have a drink on your behalf. Geez, I'll have two. I'll have a drink on _everybody'_s behalf. Hahaha... hah... Yeah, I don't need an excuse.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Sep 16, 2019)

lol, gay


----------



## YooA (Sep 16, 2019)

I joined this forum when jawsh started doing streams that I enjoyed, now I'm here so I can get attention from daddy Null! 
JOSH > JIM


----------



## Wake me up (Sep 16, 2019)

Who would be the best actor to play Null in his eventual (and unavoidable) biopic movie? I'm currently set on Robert Pattinson but I think a young Danny Devitto would be a debatable option if the deepfake technology ever gets that far.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 16, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> Who would be the best actor to play Null in his eventual (and unavoidable) biopic movie? I'm currently set on Robert Pattinson but I think a young Danny Devitto would be a debatable option if the deepfake technology ever gets that far.


Idris Elba


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Sep 16, 2019)

I know what I'd do without KF from that time in February of whatever year it was the site went down. I 'bout came out of my skin is what I did.

Please don't lose heart. Without this forum, I have no place to put my judgemental assholery.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Sep 16, 2019)

since i interacted with the old guard slightly, i still hold the opinion you are an autisticpedoniggerfaggot so fuck you 

But seriously, @Null, while I disagree with some decisions you have done in the past, I still respect the sheer amount of autistic affection you still hold for this community, despite the obvious fact we are all a bunch of obsessive retards with no life. I don't think I could muster half the effort and splitting hairs you must have done so ever since you decided you needed to be our tard wrangler. For fuck's sakes, I thought you still lived in the Phillipines or moved back to the States before I started hearing the jokes of you living in a Soviet bunker. lol what an autist haha, get a life :^)

But yeah, thanks for everything you autisticpedoniggerfaggot.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Sep 16, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Any of you guys need mouthwash to get the taste of dick out of your mouth? Lmk


I'm deathly allergic to aspartame. You know how much Coke Zer0 the kid drinks? I'd go into anaphylactic shock if I tried sucking his dick.

I love you too, @Rumpled Foreskin. <3


----------



## OwO What's This? (Sep 16, 2019)

the vicious dog bares his feels


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for not giving up on our little ecosystem, Null. There's nowhere else on the internet that compares to here.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 16, 2019)

I joined this place way back in umteeth eleventy twelve and I haven't regretted it yet.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 16, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I'm deathly allergic to aspartame. You know how much Coke Zer0 the kid drinks? I'd go into anaphylactic shock if I tried sucking his dick.
> 
> I love you too, @Rumpled Foreskin. <3


He's talking about Has# Br0wns, not Coke Zer0.


----------



## Postal_Rat (Sep 16, 2019)

I've lurked here on and off since at least 2016 but have only recently signed up and I've been enjoying the ride immensely.
May death come swiftly to your enemies


----------



## Soggy Towel (Sep 16, 2019)

i haven’t been on this site for very long but after spending my formative teenage years on places like tumblr, this forum was a little bit of a breath of fresh air in terms of not being an insane hivemind that taught me to think a certain way and that i was wrong & a horrible person if i didn’t conform to those ways. 

theres such an odd range of people in this community that might not get along if they were together in real life, but can still come together and laugh at the eccentric and horrible people of the internet making a fool of themselves, and i like that a lot. thank you for making it happen null!


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 16, 2019)

You big softie, you.

Thanks Nullkins.


----------



## Overcast (Sep 16, 2019)

I appreciate what you do for us Null. Semper Fi.


----------



## usernames can change now! (Sep 16, 2019)

null called the NZ police faggot cucks and for that we are grateful


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Sep 16, 2019)

I am a newfag, but i ended up registering for a reason. Great sites are made by great admins, like Null. Semper fi.


----------



## Crisseh (Sep 16, 2019)

Maybe the real Kiwi Farms, was the laughs we made along the way.


----------



## CindyChafe (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for doing what you do, niggerfaggot.

I’m not one to use those words usually but... I guess this would be the place to do so eh?

It’s so crazy how much thought policing is going on nowadays. The internet has become too sterile and shit. It’s disgusting. How can you possibly get in trouble for things you do ON THE INTERNET?

I’m glad this place exists. It’s crazy that this place has cost you so much... yet it seems it’s given you lots too. Interesting how that goes.

E: You have the best laugh and I love listening to you cracking up during your streams because i inevitably crack up too and then I look like an insane person because I’m laughing like a maniac. So uh thanks for that I guess.


----------



## Maskull (Sep 16, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> Idris Elba


I'd find that casting acceptable if he was put in whiteface for the role.


----------



## ES 148 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## NK 322 (Sep 16, 2019)

Feline Supremacist said:


> Thanks Null, I lurked ever since the CWCiki days and finally joined after your reply to the NZ police. Anything I can do to help let me know. Still trying to set up the Brave monies without doxing myself. : (


You don’t have to dox yourself. The money you get from watching ads will be paid to you in your wallet that you can transfer by tipping to madattheinternet.com I worried about doxing myself as well but had about $3 load into the wallet without even setting it up. It’s not a lot but it’s without effort. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 16, 2019)

gay


----------



## Luigi (Sep 16, 2019)

Cute manifesto, these posts about tech are very informative.


----------



## Vampirella (Sep 16, 2019)

I've been laughing at retards on the internet for a long time. It's good to laugh, it's healthy, but it's getting harder and harder to find places to laugh. I've seen so many places dry up and die, or worse pull a 180 in the name of "progressiveness". But Kiwi Farms is always there, and I hope that it's here for years to come, because the world needs to laugh more, especially at retards.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Sep 16, 2019)

platinumpinkz said:


> You don’t have to dox yourself. The money you get from watching ads will be paid to you in your wallet that you can transfer by tipping to madattheinternet.com I worried about doxing myself as well but had about $3 load into the wallet without even setting it up. It’s not a lot but it’s without effort. Hope this helps.


It does, I'll try it tonight.


----------



## Sam Losco (Sep 16, 2019)

That was a good read. For those that haven't been around that long (about year and a half for me), it was a good history lesson. I had picked up bits and pieces of a lot of that, but never the full story (or a tldr version of a probably even longer full story).


----------



## Gangster Talk (Sep 16, 2019)

I remember back around 2014 wishing there was a place to laugh at absurd bullshit on the internet where people weren't emotionally invested, SA was fully the domain of catladies and the chanosphere was rife with hysterical faggots acting like teenagers on Tumblr were part of an attack on western civilization. Finding this place thanks to stuttering jew Reuben Baron was a godsend. There still aren't many other places like this, it's extremely strange to me how malevolent nofunfags act like this website is. My own name comes from wackpacker Elegant Elliot Offen and I remember back in the day the Stern community digging up his extremely sordid past just because he was simultaneously hilarious and terrifying, I remember SA doing Weekend Web where it was just fun to gawk at fetish communities over Yoshi, and I don't really know why everyone on the internet has become such an insufferable cunt and can't just appreciate a fascination with the bizarre.

It's extremely gay that I'm writing this and generally my stance on forum moderators is that anyone who manages a community is a fag and should be ridiculed for wasting their time, but as it's becoming nearly impossible to have fun on the internet anymore and multiple sources of entertainment have been knocked down in the past year alone I appreciate your efforts to hold up this community despite the personal costs and constant assault from edgy faggots and insane people. I never really gave a shit about the "circle of friends" and kind of like how industrialized the site has become but I hope you keep doing what you do.


----------



## An Ghost (Sep 16, 2019)

We survived January 2017, Nool is the .01% of germs that hand sanitizer didn’t kill. The ultimate advancement in Florida man technology.


----------



## Samoyed (Sep 16, 2019)

As long as I can meet awesome people here, I'll still be around. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Zodiac (Sep 16, 2019)

I mostly lurk but..you're a great guy Null. Don't ever forget that!


----------



## Reverend (Sep 16, 2019)

OP is Totes Adorbs with the FeeFee's. Someone take his rights to this site away ASAP.


----------



## HumanHive (Sep 16, 2019)

We're all gonna make it, Null.


----------



## The I Scream Man (Sep 16, 2019)

Hey we’re not gone, not all of us anyway


----------



## JULAY (Sep 16, 2019)

As an oldfag I have to say, you have done a pretty good job of running this place. Though there are always some edgy tryhards who don't really fit into the Kiwi Farms (thank God summer is over) in general this is a good community of smart people who all come to togther to do one thing: laugh at idiots.

Whatever happens, happens. I for one have enjoyed spending time here, for what it's worth.


----------



## loveslap (Sep 16, 2019)

This site is fundamentally important for those of us who contain any semblance of authentic intelligence. Western civilization is falling apart under the weight of the both the internet's growth and it's ever-increasing lodging of shrieking wasps. We desperately need the Farms to speak up, open our minds to new viewpoints, and have our laughs without being "cancelled" or libbed into submission every single time we stray from the hive's ideals. 

There are a lot of people who are grateful for what you do, and it's staggering that you're doing this on your own. The road ahead is going to be tough, but a lot of people are here to support you as things continue to grow, despite any downfalls. You gave us fair warning all over the site to protect ourselves, so any shock in terms of any breach is superfluous.


----------



## LiquidCancer (Sep 16, 2019)

I resisted joining here for a long time. Preferring the easy and quick use of imageboards... but without KF we would have lost so much over the years. It's a real treasure that you've worked so hard to help archive and maintain the communities that live here. Hope you can keep it up and I appreciate your hard work.


----------



## RogerSpanderbilt (Sep 16, 2019)

I propose a toast to Null and to the Old Guard, who despite leaving for faggy reasons, helped make this place the absolute worst (best) forum on the internet.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Sep 16, 2019)

Null has principles, which in this day and age appears to be an astonishingly rare thing among anyone with a high rank overseeing internet communities. I have a lot of respect for you, Null. Not many people can go through what you've gone through and stay true to what they believe. In a parallel universe you joined the military with that never give up, never surrender mentality and became a decorated Navy Seal. Semper Fi, and I really mean it.


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you for having this bastion of hope. Threads are interesting and you've given me the safety of getting to enjoy my type of humor. It's also great I can call all of you niggers and faggots.
I love this community, and I love our Errverlord.


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 16, 2019)

I joined January 2014 and had a short absence in 2015. I was a lot more conservative with posting, made it a long time without anyone even writing on my profile, so I'm not truly one of the "old guard" Null gets misty-eyed about. I'm just some guy, I guess, but I feel that besides one-off Web 1.0 sites, I've mostly self-banished myself from the Internet to just KF, 4chan, and a select few others. KF is probably the only forum I've been to where the mods aren't complete faggots.


----------



## Silvana (Sep 16, 2019)

Not much I can say, that hasn't already been said... But I just wanted to add my voice to the chorus and say how much I value this place. I must also say I find it quite incredible how rapidly (the last year or so) the basic right to criticize (and worse, _laugh at_) those who willingly make themselves public figures has come under threat. What this means for society in the long run, I'm not sure. A decline in the sense of personal responsibility, I suppose - and with that, an excuse to further crack down on personal freedoms and the right to express ourselves as we see fit. So with this in mind, thank you @Null , for everything you do to ensure there's a place on the internet where I can laugh at silly people doing ridiculous things.


----------



## Twinkie (Sep 16, 2019)

> For the past week I've been 'putting gum on the table'. Opening the user profile, copying in a new name, and pressing delete. Over, and over, and over again.



like a monster truck in the nightlife

bless your heart, null


----------



## Keystone (Sep 16, 2019)

I rather regret not finding this place and its progenitor earlier than I did. I came here when Alison Rapp got outed as a pedo defending prostitute, and knew it was the place to be when you and the rest of the site didn't stop making fun of her or exposing her skeletons. Having a place where people can talk about what they want, even if its the misdeeds of others, and not have to worry about overbearing moderation is a god send these days. I sincerely hope you keep it up for as long as possible Null, and that it inspires other places to do the same one day. 

OP is still a fag though.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you Null for putting up with all that shit to keep the site up and running. Hope you're okay hun XOXO


----------



## Kled (Sep 16, 2019)

Man thanks for the site.  No lie, it's such a good time sink to read about weirdos and fuckshit.  I've enjoyed my time on the site and I'll continue to enjoy my time as long as there are stupid things to laugh at and stupid people doing stupid shit.  For a shitposting forum, I've actually learned a lot and some of you kiwis have actually given me advice that's helped me out.  Not to powerlevel but I found this site in a dark ass time of my life and I'm honest and truly thankful I did (thanks PK).  

Oh wait hang on, something something niggers
something something all of you are fags

but I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Sep 16, 2019)

Shit, I feel like I should be mad about something to make up for getting all emotional.

Fuck you for making me cry & I'm still miffed about animated avatars.

Die Null.

  

dancingpudding.gif





*EDIT: *Fuck, is the outpouring of love breaking the site?

It's because I posted a GIF, isn't it.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Sep 16, 2019)

I just came here to laugh at speds and freak shows, but ended up thinking and learning more about the importance of free speech and privacy in the digital age than I ever would have imagined. I'm glad there is at least one dedicated autist with the intelligence and work ethic to fight for our right to laugh at the absurdity of modern life and say things like "kill yourself niggerfaggot" and "women don't have dicks" if we so choose.


----------



## Double Dee (Sep 16, 2019)

I know you've heard it a lot today, but: thanks for all you've done for the site, Null, from someone who came in just before the big blackout a while back. I'll be hoarding all my BATs for when I can throw them your way again.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Sep 16, 2019)

Godspeed, Florida Admin. May your autism never waver.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Sep 16, 2019)

@Null Thank you for putting up with external threats from likes of Vordrak or the person who hacked the site as well as the things that happen internally. After the forums I used to post at cucked themselves and revealed just how contaminated they were in regards to supporting Cancel Culture, this place became a refuge I felt comfortable enough to speak my mind in. It would be sad to see it go away.
Keep up the good work and learn from this experience in order to be stronger.


----------



## Otterly (Sep 16, 2019)

Another one who came for Yaniv and stayed because it’s genuinely a decent community. I learn something new here every time i visit (bats can swim, who’d have thought...?)  it’s also made me think a lot more deeply about freedom of thought and expression and shown me just how restricted it is in my part of the world. You’ve created something unique, funny and I think important. I’d be proud of you if you were my son. 

And with my Mum Voice on, 16 hour days are not good for you long term. I know it’s been crisis mode and unavoidable but do look after yourself and your health.


----------



## din365 (Sep 16, 2019)

That's the thing about KF. it fills a void that today's hypersensitive PC culture has left, and that is a place where one can talk about this kind of stuff without being goderated by some blue-haired warthog of a troon SJW, and that has also put this site in the crosshairs of people who don't like it. 

This site is everything the PC leftists and snowflakes hate. These SJW snowflakes are so used to having everything spoonfed to them and never been told the dreaded "NO" word that they react with disdain and hatred when somebody like null not only tells them no, nut throws in the occasional "get fucked" in there to boot. They don't know how to handle that, so they expect the big bad government and the police to nanny them and expect the bad site to go away, and then they get told to "go fuck themselves" in the most beaurocratic way possible, and they don't know how to handle it, so they throw temper tantrums until the companies cave into their demands, and that isn't quite working to their advantage, so they resort to illegal means like threats and Doxxing, and even that is being laughed at here at because they essentially got nothing.

If anything, their human centipede of regurgitated shit basically prevents them from seeing their little crusade of "naming and shaming" is causing the Streisand effect and draw even more people to the KF. Hell, that's how I found this site in the first place. Some whiney SJW was crying the Christchurch shooter's manifesto was on here, and I had to see what the big fuss was, and it turned out the shooter was a trump-hating socialist-A piece of information that the MSM wouldn't disclose and a piece of information the leftist masses tried to prevent from getting out. As a matter of fact, there's a lot of pieces of information here that the MSM has refused to disclose about other things.

In short, this site started out as a place to shitpost and have fun, but has taken a much more important role than even null realizes. This place has become a symbol of free speech and freeflow of information, and both of those scare the shit out of the leftist elites and the hoardes of the snowflake zombies.


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Sep 16, 2019)

@Null Wish you the best. Given that the site, went through it's first ever major hack, I doubt it will be the best. Keep on, keeping on


----------



## haudi (Sep 16, 2019)

Aww this just makes my autistic heart melt!
I may be a newbie and joined this site to make fun of Tumblr art-but I enjoyed lurking on the latest featured threads like Yaniv's appearance on the Farms, or the leaked Funimation files. This site feels "alive" compared to Reddit, 4chan or whatever and that's probably because of those detailed doxxes that were popping up every now and then-they really caught my attention!
I've no idea what I would do if this site goes downhill...
Anyway, we're all proud of our Supreme Dog. Semper Fi.

Edit: Yo why the fuck are these "thank you, Null" replies making me smile so much


----------



## kcbbq (Sep 16, 2019)

Don't die nool


----------



## mdrop22 (Sep 16, 2019)

There's a reason this is the only site/creator I've ever really donated to. And that's because I really believe in it. The only regret I have is not finding this forum sooner. KF is one of the only truly interesting places left on the entire internet. It reminds me of the old Internet, thank you for preserving a little bit of that.


----------



## Bi Eraser (Sep 16, 2019)

Well first things first, fuck you for completely shifting both my political and sexual identity, I'll never be the same >:I. But thank you also for exposing the dark underbelly of the internet that is hidden far too often and making me from a retard with a PC stick up my arse to just a faggot who laughs at other fags. Inshallah that KF shall stand for a couple decades more as a bastion of free speech.


----------



## Fek (Sep 16, 2019)

No one's perfect. No one's infallible. Shit happens.

The burden of loss sucks a great deal, though I'm fairly confident you'll live to see better days in spite of it. You have a will stronger than most men to have continued doing what you're doing in spite of all obstacles, and the wit to figure it out. You don't need me to tell you any of that shit, though.

It's just another boulder you gotta roll right back up that hill. Nothing you can't handle.

You can do it.


----------



## Silvana'sPickle (Sep 16, 2019)

I want to protect Null’s smile.


----------



## Pontiff Sulyvahn (Sep 16, 2019)

Keep on feeding you feeder.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Sep 16, 2019)

Content yourself in the knowledge your detractors will get old and flame out, but your dedicated service will live on in the hearts of thousands for generations to come. The rest of the Internet sucks.


----------



## TheImportantFart (Sep 16, 2019)

To use a rather autistic analogy, the site sort of feels like the MCU post-_Endgame_ right now. There was a catastrophic event that shook us to our core, and when the dust settled, we'd lost a bunch of people forever who we'd come to know and love (in a weird, internet way), and it was immediately clear things weren't going to be the same from hereon out.

I joined in 2014 when general lolcow discussion had been allowed for quite a while, but the shift the site's taken since then has been akin to rapid continental drift. This isn't the same place I joined five years ago. I don't think all those changes are for the better (lookin' at you Christchurch crew) and I don't post as often as I used to, but I still check in here every day and it's one of my favourite sites on the 'net.

Here's to all the fondful memories I've made posting here and the ones still to come.


----------



## Sperghetti (Sep 16, 2019)

I haven't been around for very long. I've done nothing but make lame peanut gallery comments.

But I just wanted to say thanks. I've been watching crazy people and internet drama for over 20 years now, and over that time, I've watched things change dramatically for the worse. People used to joke that the internet was "serious business", but a decade later, that stopped being a joke. It became filled with the kind of people and attitudes I used to turn to the internet to _get away from_.

KF embodies the spirit of the old internet where you had no idea who you were actually talking to, you didn't feel like you had to walk on eggshells, you could have good conversations with people you'd never encounter in real life, and the fights were about silly stuff that wouldn't matter as soon as you turned the computer off. It makes me happy to know that in 2019, there's still a tiny corner of it left that works like this.


----------



## BubbleButt (Sep 16, 2019)

Null I think you are gay

But I don't hate gay people

So you must be alright


----------



## Vault (Sep 16, 2019)

As a whole I feel we're already rather divided, but united under one roof.
It's a nice community in that sense. there's a lot of subforums I have absolutely no interest in and ones I really love - I'm sure everyone else has their personal choices to congregate in. 
Behind that, we all have a shared interest.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 16, 2019)

Aww I like feels. You sound like a cool guy and id love to have a conversation with you but im just a measly unimportant sperg. Autocorrect changed sperg to sperm lol. I love hearing about your views on tech especially cus im going into software engineering and am trying to understand the technical side of the internet better.


----------



## Unog (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm glad you're taking the recent shitshow well enough that you're not giving up on the site.

All relationships are transient, and everyone is alone in their final moments anyway.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 16, 2019)

delete this shithole site asap


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 16, 2019)

Does this mean I have to quit hating @OwO What's This? 

Well. . .okay I suppose.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Sep 16, 2019)

I have not been here very long, but I've seen how you've dealt with 2 pretty big issues that most people woulda just thrown in the towel on and I gotta say I like this site. It's one of the only places left where it doesn't feel like everthing you say has to be censored or cleansed for the masses. And in reality the people who go insane because they publicly post something that gets mocked should learn the first rule of the internet since its birth if you post it, it will never go away.


----------



## Wake me up (Sep 16, 2019)

loveslap said:


> This site is fundamentally important


It's crazy to think how much Null has done just to keep what is fundamentally a shitty bulletin board website online. From having direct family threatened to plugging himself into the core Internet backbone because no one else would have a generic Internet forum software hosted on their premises - and that's leaving a whole damn lot out of the picture too!

Lots of people don't want us to be talking to each other free of moderators that they fully approve of, be it on reddit or Twitter. Null has gone to unreasonably or even outrageous lengths to make sure we have somewhere to gather and lol freely.

So yes, this otherwise generic Internet forum deployment _is fundamentally important_. Look at all the sacrifices our topfag had to make and the man-hours put in just to keep a webforum up. You'd think we were Silk Road 3000 around but nope, just the free association is a mortal sin. It's scary how big tech and normies loathe that you'd be able to do that outside their networks.

And while we're just shitposting 95% of the time, 5% of the time the wrongthink around here would be mortal sin elswehere - even if it's just completely harmless free speech and real talk. I'm grateful for being able to post here, Nulls are hard to come by.


----------



## THOTto (Sep 16, 2019)

Man this took me back. I’ll always associate you with enigma Null, even more then your doggo avatar. Damn I come on here to laugh and not to feel.


----------



## ©©© (Sep 16, 2019)

While my actual posting activity is lacking, I've been lurking here for a long time. 

We're crude and exceptional, but I've never seen a place that's such a melting pot of different types and backgrounds. 
It's wild, the kind of influence this place has had. It's wild to me that there's children out there that have no idea how much support they're getting, for instance. All from faceless strangers and bleeding hearts. There's lawyers and doctors here. 

I've been day drinking, I'm sorry for rambling. But for whatever it's worth, I hope to remain here for a long time, because you busted your ass to make it worth it.


----------



## Bruh moment (Sep 16, 2019)

Josh, you are my hero. Stay strong, man.


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Sep 16, 2019)

Null said:


> By 2017, I had noticed the community opinion of me shifted from "kind of shit but mostly tolerable" to "necessary evil".



I see what you did there, Big Guy.


----------



## Arabaxis (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm pretty much a permanent lurker, rarely having anything worth saying, but in the two years or so since I discovered KF, it's become one of my favourite places on the internet. It's always been a curiosity to me how a site dedicated to mocking other people had a sense of community that wasn't shared by other, more sanitised forums. I bounced around a bunch of ideas as to why that was, but my answer kept coming back to the fact that there's genuine passion behind the site.

You're a god amongst men, Null. There are few people who'd be able to put up with people like us, and fewer who'd be able to put up with the shit this site goes through. You somehow do both, and have yet to completely lose your mind. So, to add my voice to the pile of platitudes: thank you for what you do. The Farms are fantastic, and I'm glad they're here.


----------



## Bongsnake McGee (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Takodachi (Sep 16, 2019)

So, this is basically a summed up version of the Internet Juche stream you had last year?


----------



## Erich Raeder (Sep 16, 2019)

Ein Volk, ein cow, ein Null
the farms will last a thousand years


----------



## Bazaine (Sep 16, 2019)

What impresses/perturbs me the most about the thought of running a place like this is -- just by virtue of being the proprietor of the site, you automatically become a partisan in each one of the "lolcow vs. watchers" situations. By hosting their thread you become one of the main enemies of every single thread subject, even if you've never read their thread or don't even think they deserve one. And statistically it's only a matter of time before someone rando antagonises another rando who can axe-grind to autistic Vordrak levels and tries to extra-legally take it out on the forum. Very few could thrive under these conditions, surely.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Sep 16, 2019)

I think this site being unable to keep a cool kids club for more than a year or two makes it all the better. In my experience that was always the worst part of a forum. 

Can't be a dear leader without purges anyway.


----------



## Judge Holden (Sep 16, 2019)

Since my computer is still screwed and i am typing from a potato tablet i will make this brief

Kiwifarms has been the most consistent haven of free expression and sanity I have ever known in my goddamn life. It has moulded my perspectives on humanity, society, politics, history, and morality more than any teacher, philosopher, or preacher, and it has done so for the better in every regard.

I have been exposed to countless different viewpoints and experiences, both of those featured in our threads and those i shared the forum with. I have swapped jumbalaya recipes with gay spastic trannies, reflected on black metal history with bitter neo nazis, and chatted about film history with nice old ladies on the other side of the planet. Together we all laughed and cringed and fumed at the raw idiot fuckery that came from every corner of the internet.

I have seen goodness and kindness and wit and dignity come from the lowest and most unexpected places loathed by all decent normies.

I have seen cruelty, depravity, idiocy and cowardice from those treated as the bastions of social and political morality and feted by media and self declared good guys

All this...from a fucking retard baiting internet forum formed in the aftermath of dumb pussy drama destroying a slightly older retard baitin internet forum

I have been here since the first days of the forum way back in 2013. I hope to remain here until either it, or I die.

...or i get banned... or get bored..

Whether that is twenty years from now or tomorrow morning, i do not regret a single second I spent here.

So for that and all the laughs I experienced here, thank you Null.

And thank the rest of you for making this goddamn nigger parade so enjoyable


----------



## Blood Bath & Beyond (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm fairly new to this community, but in general I like it a lot; lots of interesting people and discussions to fill the void, but even more important I really don't like the types of people that would want to take this community down. Thus the hatred fuels me.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 16, 2019)

It may not have been as small as it once was, but I still feel a sense of community. We are relatively small compared to other websites. There is only around 42,000 of us, and only about 4,000-5,000 of us post consistently every week, but it still feels like we're a family. Just a family of random people from all around the world who bond with one another through making fun of others, making fun of ourselves, and discussing common interests. Our unique nature through this, although having made us hated by most of the mainstream internet, has made us stronger as the shitposters we are. I truly feel that any other website online truly lacks the sense of community we do, and if one were to want that, they should come here.

_unless you're a fag_


----------



## Baklava (Sep 16, 2019)

there aren't nearly enough fun places to lurk and shitpost anymore, so it means a lot to have a place where people can enjoy retarded internet drama on the daily. thank you for busting your ass to keep things up and letting us know what's going on all the while, jersh.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Sep 16, 2019)

The site will survive, shit happens so we have to fix it and move on. This is still the best place for an old wizard to shitpost about the youngins from his crystal ball.

Plus if the farms go poof, I'll have to actually be responsible and help the poor townsfolk. Can't have that now can we?


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Sep 16, 2019)

I've been lurking here for over 2 years, I had quite the giggle reading about exceptional individuals, but the best were the discussions users here were having. I dunno, but I like the vibe in here.

Whatever happens to this community, it'll will keep a special place in my heart. Godspeed you motherfuckers!


----------



## cromit (Sep 16, 2019)

I just want to make fun of dummies on the internet in peace. Null lets me do that. Semper fi you beautiful bastard.


----------



## 14YearOldLoliGirl (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you Jersh, for being one of the few people to stand up for the hobby of laughing at retards, which is a noble and time honoured tradition. Your dedication for this community really shines through in just how much you've put into the damn thing. Many people would have folded long ago.

I hope you continue looking after this site with your dick standing tall and that you continue to satiate your feeder fetish.


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Sep 16, 2019)

Good post, interesting to see you speak on the growth/shift of our little online community.

At this point, I think I'm in it for the bitter end. I remember back in 2014 being one of the people who was opposed to the idea of the site talking about cows other than CWC. Nowadays, I think Chris's area is one of my least visited subforums.

I think as long as this site continues to be a place where I can laugh at idiots and freely express my opinions on the varying degrees of fucked things are, I'll probably be here forever. Godspeed, Dear Leader. Can't wait to see what the other big boom event of lolcows will be.


----------



## nekrataal (Sep 16, 2019)

This is a great post, null. I decided to finally make an account a couple years ago after coming here following the akemi thread because I enjoyed this site and wanted to be part of the community. This is the only place I frequent these days, since everywhere else is beginning to suck. 

Thank you for everything you do, null. If I ever met you irl I’d get you a drink or two.


----------



## YW 525 (Sep 16, 2019)

I feel you, Josh. Having been a part of communities that morph and grow beyond their original or expected scope, it's very much like a relationship.

If there's anything I can impart to you as we move forward in this crazy digital world we now live in, I guess I'll tell you this: your internet relationships are absolutely important and have value and meaning, but your face-to-face relations are paramount. I hope you are able to hang out with your buddies every now and again and be Josh, not Null.

Null is really neat, but Josh is all that matters.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Sep 16, 2019)

Everyone liked that.


----------



## Arctic (Sep 16, 2019)

Never realized you were so young, it puts all the drama with Gamerfood and Blockland before that in a new light. Thank you for keeping this community alive in the face of so much opposition. With God's help, fueled by the world's enduring desire to laugh at trannies, may Kiwi Farms last until the last day.


----------



## In Memoriam (Sep 16, 2019)

Yer getting old Jersh


----------



## YW 525 (Sep 16, 2019)

Arctic said:


> Never realized you were so young


This is what simultaneously impresses me and horrifies me about Josh. He's wise beyond his years which is of course great, but people that gain that wisdom usually have to pass through the fires of hell to obtain it early. I see Josh wear a lawyer hat, a programmer hat, a negotiator hat... it's a lot for one person.


----------



## pwnest injun (Sep 16, 2019)

The measure of a man is in his enemies, and yours are... exceptional.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Sep 16, 2019)

You did good child. You did good.


----------



## Arctic (Sep 16, 2019)

Crippled_Retard said:


> I think this site being unable to keep a cool kids club for more than a year or two makes it all the better. In my experience that was always the worst part of a forum.
> 
> Can't be a dear leader without purges anyway.


This is probably the reason for KFs success more than anything else. If you look at PVCC, Encyclopedia Dramatica under Zaiger, the various iterations of /cow/, even SomethingAwful to an extent, these communities just atrophy and die. They contract into smaller and smaller cliques until the mods don't even pretend to care about the ordinary user anymore and people just stop coming,

I think KiwiFarms got close to this situation twice, although I haven't been here a lot recently so it could have happened again since then. The first time was when the hidden forum got exposed where elite members trolled Chris, which the rest of the site didn't hesitate to make fun of. The second was after the end of Deagle Nation and the birth of the "dickpic economy", a huge multifaceted drama involving Deagle Nation people, Glaive and this girl with a dove avatar. What's important here though is that the administration generally didn't take sides, and didn't ban people for expressing their opinion about the situation or making fun of the people involved. It's small things like that which keep a community together.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Sep 16, 2019)

Oddly wholesome. Man imagine if the psychotic people who talk about how evil the site is 24/7 would see this, we’re just some people wanting to have fun. But seriously thanks for all you’ve done, doubt i’d stay sane without it, it’s just so comfy. 

Thanks man


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Sep 16, 2019)

I honestly can't believe you're still doing this _years_ after an angry, former military trans suicide hotline embezzler literally drove across the country and showed up at your door.

Most men would just shi... um, let me rephrase that...


----------



## lolwut (Sep 16, 2019)

u jawsh

This summerfag has been shitting up the place since 2014, and I'll be here right up til the day Vordrak, Yaniv, or whoever comes next, eats you with a literal fork and knife.

Here's to shitposting til the political death of the Internet.


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Sep 16, 2019)

Null, I'll be honest. I don't know if we'd get along beyond the extent of 'admin-to-user'. But that's okay.

What I am interested, though, is liberty. And I think you've been promoting it... albeit in a way that's somewhat counter-intuitive. Who am I to judge? This is, in the words of A. Bertram Chandler, 'Liberty Hall. You can spit on the mat, and call the cat a bastard.'

Kiwi Farms. Where you can also spit on the lolcow forum, and call another user a bastard.


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 16, 2019)

So you went from a kid just trying to manage a gossip site, to a young man having to figure out how this social-techno-political bullshit dance works, to the hardened leader of a site full of zealous, skull-mask wearing autistics ready to snackbar themselves for the glory of saying niggerfaggot and posting nudes of ugly trannies...

It's just like one of my japanese animes!


----------



## Ashen One (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## YTV In the 90s (Sep 16, 2019)

Poor guy, I understand the need to do as much as you can by yourself to keep things the way they should be. But don't think you can't get a little help to make that easier, let the community know how they can help, so those select voices who have as much endurance and effort as you do know how and when they can help you. I'm here because this place is one of the only forums left with a good culture that I can trust. I often thought about how to make a good community when the world over is so shit. That I'd come up with some algorithm where the users could police things themselves, or maybe I'd need to police everything myself and make it into a game until there was nothing but good, funny users with good content. Then I realized the only way I'd ever manage, is if I myself was interesting, if I could be the center of a community and bring people together. I can't do any of that, I'm just a boring piece of shit with few redeeming qualities, so that plan is a bust.

This site already has everything I wanted really, it's a good community that you can talk about anything on, and I can tell as far as moderation goes I'm on the same page. I want it to keep going as long as possible, because it's like a shelter when everywhere else has become a shithole. So just do what you can, take some breaks, and don't be afraid to accept a helping hand within reason. I'm sure there are people who can help you without compromising everything.


----------



## ZapThePickle (Sep 16, 2019)

I commend you, and honestly hope you keep going, and keep fighting the good fight...and well I don't know about anyone else but Id be more then glad to throw a few dollars at you to help keep this site going, or whatever other help you might need.

But like....yer gonna have to show your dick or something.


----------



## Dean Pentel (Sep 16, 2019)

I had no idea Null was a younger man.  Not an insult or criticism, just that real life facts about users are something I don't see or care about.

That said, thanks for sharing, dude.  I suspect your writing about putting in the work towards what you care about will help some folks do just that in the future, whether they say so or not.


----------



## drain (Sep 16, 2019)

i come here to shitpost not to cry but damn 

semper fidelis to y'all


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Sep 16, 2019)

Lol I just came to this place and I honestly thought it had a more autistic but boring backstory.

Semper Fi Joshua Pedo According to ED (RIP) Moon.


----------



## Agoraphobic Bullshit (Sep 16, 2019)

As I said in the leak thread, I appreciate your transparency. Thanks for all you do to entertain me and hosting a community I enjoy a lot.


----------



## The Man With No Name (Sep 16, 2019)

I been here a while. Thanks for keeping this tire fire burning, I like it.


----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Sep 16, 2019)

If I had any money I would throw you some. In the future maybe it will be possible. I lurked here for years before getting an account because to be honest I was not sure if I would be considered a giant fag lol and I didn't want the fun to end because I came across as a sperg. This has been a good place in so many ways. It is a haven of shitlordery unlike any other and hence is something like the one truly free place on the internet. It would really suck if something made KF go down.


----------



## Misaki Nakahara (Sep 16, 2019)

julaaaay


----------



## Slowboat to China (Sep 16, 2019)

I know I'm not the only one who's praying for Null and the other members of this site. (Insert mentions of autism, God isn't real, etcetera etcetera). KF has a terrible reputation, and that saddens me, because there's been freer and more open exchange of ideas here than I've seen almost anywhere else on the Internet. I genuinely believe this place is at worst, gossipy and rude, and at best a real positive influence. Here, everyone can be heard as long as they're prepared to get shit flung at them, and do some shit-flinging in return.

Semper fi, Null. Dear Leader is a joke title, but you've put up with a hell of a lo


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Sep 16, 2019)

I already sent you some love. That's it until the supply replenishes


----------



## Slowboat to China (Sep 16, 2019)

In a moment of bizarre perfection, the site's glitches are preventing me from editing my previous post and fixing my stupid unfinished sentence. Ah, well. I was going to say "You've put up with a lot from us." Thanks, Null.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Sep 16, 2019)

I joined from SoSe three years ago and do not regret it. Even if you got my info leaked you fucker.

Here's to three more years!


----------



## Billy_Sama (Sep 16, 2019)

Null is a great person running this site considering what people and attention it attracts. In an age of corporatized sites and group echo chambers, this site manages to still thrive. With the challenges Null has to deal with, most people would leave or give the responsibilities to lesser people that would run it to the ground.


----------



## la mort (Sep 16, 2019)

There’s something great when you talk to strangers on the internet. Maybe it’s people you would see in the subway and don’t look at their faces, or they wouldn’t look at you.

But you can talk to people from all over the world and laugh at the same things, and for a while forget all your problems. It’s nice,  and I think it’s something that bring us a little closer.

I don’t like to get emotional, so I’ll stop now. I love you faggots. @Null thank you.

_Semper et ubique fidelis._


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 16, 2019)

The phrase "This too. shall pass" is often used to try to comfort people that when exceptionally shitty things happen, they at least have solace in knowing that it won't last forever.

But, the opposite is true as well. Everything good in our lives will also, at some point, pass. There is so much outside of our control.

We have no tomorrow, but there's still hope for the future.


----------



## I-chi (Sep 16, 2019)

Your site is a blessed oasis on the godforsaken, sanitized hellscape of MSM and corporate dominated garbage that the Internet has slowly mutated into. It's one of the last - if only now - remaining places of free discourse and information exchange that remain. Whatever happens and whatever might come on the horizon, we're always behind you.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 16, 2019)

im really tempted to send you a stupid "thank you" card in the mail. without a return address, of course.


----------



## edboy (Sep 16, 2019)

Love both the streams and the website, Jersh. The streams are actually what brought me here. I suggest putting more emphasis on the more well-researched Mad At The Internet episodes focusing on a single person. lord knows that's what brought me here.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Sep 16, 2019)

First of all, thank you Null. You keeping this place intact and working hard like a madman possessed by raw power and confidence. The trouble and battles you had, made this place whole and great at its finest. Speaking alone from your enjoyable streams that are falling into the same positive direction. Literally turning the shit that was throwing to you into gold.
As of late, you've put the pieces correctly together and focused on making the community stronger even after the data breach incident.
The Farms was the single best thing I've encountered on the Internet just because of how much the amount of freedom of thought and speech it gives and of course, the users who inhabit the forums.  It is getting tough to imagine a time without discovering the Farms by now, even where to go on the web is getting harder every month. It kinda feels like a curse or maybe I found home, I guess.

Just keep on doing the great work you're already doing, Boss!


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Sep 16, 2019)

this is one of the only sites i visit daily. i frequently describe it as 'the best site on the internet' or "the only good site on the internet" , and it's all because of a sad, cynical man nearing his 30s. long may it live.


----------



## ERROR 1404 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you, Null. Australia sounds like it was a waste, and I'm glad you found the site and decided to get involved. I'm just some newfag, but this site and your streams are great. I had never imagined such a site existed and I'm glad to be along for the ride. 
I thank you for your tireless work on the site, and how much you've had to go through for and because of the site. Semper Fi, Dear Leader.


----------



## m0rnutz (Sep 16, 2019)

Yall fucks wanna add me on playstation, shoot me a message somewhere. Just yell julay.

 I feel the site deteriorating every second,  certain pages and threads arent opening past a blank white error page anymore. This is the end fellas. Ride or die


----------



## sysctl --system (Sep 16, 2019)

yr all pussies lol

edit: not a joke, yr all fucking stupid


----------



## Ahriman (Sep 16, 2019)

You are a real American, Null. Godspeed.


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Sep 16, 2019)

Null said:


> I just want Notch to join and bankroll this fucking train wreck. I'm satisfied with the state of things otherwise.



An exceptional internet Indian once said that "everyone gets one gay ops" and we all laughed at him for being one of the biggest frauds on the internet.  But in this one instance, I feel like if ever there was a gay ops possibly worth pulling off it would be getting Notch to bankroll this site for Null.  I don't think he would ever do it for nothing, but maybe tell him he can advertise any thing he wants on the front page or something.  Something that really does not affect the continuity of the site but offers some return on his investment (I.E. a dedicated advertising audience that is capable of generating word of mouth).  

Idk, its just a thought, and probably an exceptional one.  I just feel like if there were ever a reason to crowd source our kiwi autism powers for good it would be to collectively get a Mr. Minecraft himself to bankroll this internet shit show.  If for no other reason than because I am pretty sure 90% of everything archived on the internet is done by a kiwi.

Anyways, thanks for what you do, and if I have an suggestion worth noting it is that you should definatly do more gaming streams.  Your play through of Life is Strange was one of the most entertaining streams I have ever watched and I am not even sure why.


----------



## Ahriman (Sep 16, 2019)

Elric of Melnibone said:


> An exceptional internet Indian once said that "everyone gets one gay ops" and we all laughed at him for being one of the biggest frauds on the internet.  But in this one instance, I feel like if ever there was a gay ops possibly worth pulling off it would be getting Notch to bankroll this site for Null.  I don't think he would ever do it for nothing, but maybe tell him he can advertise any thing he wants on the front page or something.  Something that really does not affect the continuity of the site but offers some return on his investment (I.E. a dedicated advertising audience that is capable of generating word of mouth).
> 
> Idk, its just a thought, and probably an exceptional one.  I just feel like if there were ever a reason to crowd source our kiwi autism powers for good it would be to collectively get a Mr. Minecraft himself to bankroll this internet shit show.  If for no other reason than because I am pretty sure 90% of everything archived on the internet is done by a kiwi.
> 
> Anyways, thanks for what you do, and if I have an suggestion worth noting it is that you should definatly do more gaming streams.  Your play through of Life is Strange was one of the most entertaining streams I have ever watched and I am not even sure why.


At this point it doesn't hurt to even ask him. Papa @Null do you know if Notch is a fan of the 'Farms?


----------



## Burd Turglar (Sep 16, 2019)

As someone who was just reading here and there since the early days and finally decided to start posting about a year ago, just want to say thanks Null. Go get yourself a cheap Ukrainian whore and some kebabs, you deserve it dude.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 16, 2019)

Null, I just want to thank you for running this wonderful community and one of the last true bastions of free speech left in these trying and uncertain times.

I've lurked on and off since the days of Deagle Nation, and to be honest, I was content with just watching and not posting.

Then came the temporary shutdown in early 2017, and once the site came back up, I decided to finally join the Farms and be an active member on here.

Suffice to say, I'm glad I made that decision. You guys are awesome, even if we're all just a bunch of internet shitposters.

God bless you, Null. Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## RandomUserSperglet (Sep 16, 2019)

Running the Farms has got to be a lot like herding cats on acid.  Thanks for everything you do, Null.


----------



## Emotional Support Insect (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for running the Farms, Null. I've lurked for a long while, and I just want to add to the chorus of posters saying this community is really something special. Your streams are great too.

Be cunning, and full of tricks, and your people will never be destroyed, o Prince with a thousand enemies.


----------



## Ensign Faggot (Sep 16, 2019)

I had an account during the cwcki forums days and made a new one to keep up with the weeb wars autism, and been lurking the whole time through. This site needs to exist now more than ever in this current era, and I'm thankful for all that you do to keep it running, man.


----------



## DH 384 (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm not gonna sugarcoat it, it's almost like not engaging your old CWCki Forum-era userbase regardless of their interest in Jace, catering to the new userbase who took on the Dear Leader moniker unironically, and shifting gears to prodding dumbasses would drive us all off. Folks who martyr the act of prodding idiots draw in even dumber folks who think they're in good company. You became a target the moment you started actively making a moral statement about laughing at retards. In your desire to stay a beacon for the site, it's become the tail wagging the dog.

It's not even that you had a "charisma of negative 10." You talked to a bunch of us all the time on Skype back in the day so don't even try to fall back on that one. For as many people who were genuinely pissed off at you (be it Jace or the Lolcow subforum or whatever) there were just as many who stopped trying to be friendly once they realized you were too autistic to tell the difference between friendly jabs and genuine shade, and it's clear you did the same as them.

Don't act like this direction was inevitable. Pity that there was a security breach to begin with and the number of targets people have put on your back over the years, but the community could have grown with you instead of splinter and turn into an end of an era as much as it has.

Good luck with rebuilding your security, dude.


----------



## sysctl --system (Sep 16, 2019)

itt:








MakeItRain said:


> I sincerely appreciate you and all you have done for this site; there's a reason I've actively stuck around for 5 years when I can barely bring myself to check my real life social media once a month. You walk the talk when it comes to your devotion to free speech arguably more than most people on the planet and that's incredibly admirable. Thanks nool.





Billy_Sama said:


> Null is a great person running this site considering what people and attention it attracts. In an age of corporatized sites and group echo chambers, this site manages to still thrive. With the challenges Null has to deal with, most people would leave or give the responsibilities to lesser people that would run it to the ground.





KidKitty said:


> Your site is a blessed oasis on the godforsaken, sanitized hellscape of MSM and corporate dominated garbage that the Internet has slowly mutated into. It's one of the last - if only now - remaining places of free discourse and information exchange that remain. Whatever happens and whatever might come on the horizon, we're always behind you.


especially dorkasses like these, have some fuckin dignity


----------



## Positron (Sep 16, 2019)

You're brave and stunning Null, and valid.


----------



## Chudbacca (Sep 16, 2019)

Null, I can say "retard" here. I just got fired from my job working with retards because I said retard and somehow it got back to the main center and it upset someone.

Thank you for hosting a site where you can say retard.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Sep 16, 2019)

Nothing to say that hasn't already been said, but  you fatty feeder fuck.


----------



## redbarchetta (Sep 16, 2019)

I hang around because this place reminds me of my early 2000s online community of choice even though none of you are the same people (probably). So thanks, null. You do good.


----------



## Scented Candle (Sep 16, 2019)

Damn, time to dig out the cyanide capsules from behind the fridge. 

Semper Fi


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Sep 16, 2019)

Adding something else, I remember reading about the PVCC board in the CWCki.
I never thought that I would technically be a member of that board...


----------



## RatedTardSuperstar (Sep 16, 2019)

Appreciate all ya do Null. Keep feeding us.


----------



## CabbageMan (Sep 16, 2019)

Can't give you my feels rating so I'll just call you a sappy faggot.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Sep 16, 2019)

This thread is gay, but I'd still fuck it.

In all seriousness though Null, glad you're doing better.  Here's to one more year.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Sep 16, 2019)

I came here for Yaniv as then there was NOWHERE ELSE to talk about him. And because of this:






						While well written and more on-the-mark than other articles trying to explain the same thing, your…
					

The forum was never meant to be a place for “callouts”, a bizarre symptom of Tumblr that I barely understand. It just became one. And…




					medium.com
				




http://archive.md/ROtFY

Copypasta


> Josh, probably.
> Follow
> Apr 11, 2018 · 3 min read
> While well written and more on-the-mark than other articles trying to explain the same thing, your fatal flaw is shared in that you fail to identify an alternative. You could argue that’s not your job, but if you want a truly persuasive essay it needs to be. “Here is the problem, here is the solution.” Your writing begs an answer you cannot provide. People can criticize the site all day, and I frequently do myself, but your faced with one primary problem.
> ...


https://medium.com/m/signin?operati...41bb7404203---------------------clap_sidebar-




https://medium.com/m/signin?operati...f41bb7404203---------------------clap_footer-


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 16, 2019)

The bad times are over!


----------



## Alex Krycek (Sep 16, 2019)

I joined up here during the Jace days, I mean I knew who Chris and ADF were but I had lost a lot of interest in them. Jace got me talking about that kind of stuff again and actually made this into my favorite online locale. Here’s to many more years with you fine fucks! Cheers!


----------



## TaterBot (Sep 16, 2019)

Hope you stay out of the gulag, Null.  Stay strong, comrade.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2019)

I lurk more then post, but this site helps me keep my sanity.  Keep up the good work, and keep doing your stream, it's too damn funny to go without!


----------



## Mage (Sep 17, 2019)

You may be a Flawed Human Being @Null. But knowing the current state of society, we need the Kiwi Farms more than ever. And I don't care what normies and SJWs may think of this place.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Sep 17, 2019)

I thought you were supposed to be Literally Hitler?

For all the egotistical twats out there in internet-land who demand you ask pronouns, use snowflake language and always agree with everyone because that's how you be "nice", it's a breath of fresh air to find a place where you can say what you want and not have every word screamed about.  It's also great to find a place where you can question, disagree with, and rib people without also getting screamed at and accused of "literally killing" people.

Quite a few users who are Kiwi Farmers now look to have started out as the "say what you want on the internet but be respectful" types, then found themselves becoming increasingly uncomfortable with the censorship - both unwritten as well as "board rules" - in the name of "inclusivity" in internet spaces.  It's ironic that the one place these people are allowed to speak freely is the place all other "woke" internet spaces label "hate-filled".

Free speech = hate
Equality = cis hetero white dudebro literal murderers
Literally Hitler = the only guarantor of free speech online who's backed his belief in such up with not only time and effort, but his whole life and income.

For Literally Hitler, you're alright, you know that?

Edit:  I hope the Ukies are treating you well.  Wrap up warm for winter and don't be shy with the hayfever tablets in springtime - those bloody chestnut trees everywhere are lethal.  /Grandma Useless grandma fussing.


----------



## Bad Headspace (Sep 17, 2019)

You are basically the good and smarter version of Moot. This is one of the best forums to lurk around. 

I can only wish you the best.


----------



## Mr. Sandwiches (Sep 17, 2019)

Sir, this is a Wendy's.


thanks Null


----------



## Sheryl Nome (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks Dear Leader. Haven't had my account long but the Farms brings me some kind of joy every day. Places like this are important.


----------



## ForTheHoard (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Neozeonian (Sep 17, 2019)

This is probably as good a time as any to say that I really appreciate the forum software. It's really top notch.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Sep 17, 2019)

No line of your post describes this place better then “necessary evil” we’re the boogie man of the internet but we’re the boogie man the internet needs.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Sep 17, 2019)

This is so autistic, I love it though! I do hope this site gets better since this situation started.


----------



## RetroCrab (Sep 17, 2019)

That this site has become your entire life is both the most poetic reward and punishment anyone could possibly think of.

Godspeed Null, keep up the lord's work, and if you find a way for us plebs to donate to you that isn't buttcoin, I'll be first in line with a Benjamin for your continuing tireless efforts.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 17, 2019)

Without KF there could've been less wasted time.

But also less fun.

Thanks for KF Null.


----------



## Rhysuu (Sep 17, 2019)

I may not post here as often as some other users but I've been coming by daily for five years now without skipping a beat and I damn well intend on continuing that as long as this site is still running.

Thanks for the community Null


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Sep 17, 2019)

You don't have to be here. You could have lots of money to spend, a job that pays well, and you wouldn't have to worry about being attacked or having your name smeared for being associated with the "cyberbulling website that tell vulnerable people to kill themselves", and yet here you are. Your working countless hours for a thankless job that could ultimately be for nothing if the right people hated you enough to do so (which is a fair possibility) and there are hundreds if not thousands of people that not only *hate* what you do, but *hate* you personally for doing it.
I can't imagine what it's like to be you, but as far as I'm concern this is one of the best websites I have come across and I would consider it to be the most valueable because, for being a niche forum, has so much interesting insights and information that isn't encouraged or allowed on other websites, and has lead me to more than one or two laughing fits over the course of just a few months time. It was one thing when YTMND was shut down, it was another thing when 8chan was forcefully taken off, but if kiwifarms ever goes under I think I would cry. This community is kickass and I feel like this would be the only place on the internet that I'd call home. I spent hours on this site and I don't feel like I've ever been bored or disinterested yet and I still feel like I've only explored 10% of the fourms with so much being created every day, I don't think I'll ever leave.
*DO NOT EVER CLOSE THIS SITE DOWN. YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU WOULD BE GIVING UP. KEEP BEING OUR AUTISTIC ERRVERLORD!*

Thank you.


----------



## Ultra-Violence (Sep 17, 2019)

I have the most awful feeling that these forums are having trollshielders like Britbong and his cronies subverting this already.

It's been good while it lasted.


----------



## Null (Sep 17, 2019)

Ultra-Violence said:


> I have the most awful feeling that these forums are having trollshielders like Britbong and his cronies subverting this already.
> 
> It's been good while it lasted.


Well you post here so that can't be too far from the truth.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Sep 17, 2019)

Mr. Sandwiches said:


> Sir, this is a Wendy's.
> 
> 
> thanks Null



Can I get a chocolate frost....wait no forget that joke, God knows what "Chocolate Frosty" is a euphemism for around here.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Sep 17, 2019)

I joined to expose the nasty degeneration of the west and how sharia law is far superior. I like null though, he clearly works pretty hard to keep this place running.


----------



## Null (Sep 17, 2019)

Liquid Squirtle said:


> I'm not gonna sugarcoat it, it's almost like not engaging your old CWCki Forum-era userbase regardless of their interest in Jace, catering to the new userbase who took on the Dear Leader moniker unironically, and shifting gears to prodding dumbasses would drive us all off. Folks who martyr the act of prodding idiots draw in even dumber folks who think they're in good company. You became a target the moment you started actively making a moral statement about laughing at exceptional individuals. In your desire to stay a beacon for the site, it's become the tail wagging the dog.
> 
> It's not even that you had a "charisma of negative 10." You talked to a bunch of us all the time on Skype back in the day so don't even try to fall back on that one. For as many people who were genuinely pissed off at you (be it Jace or the Lolcow subforum or whatever) there were just as many who stopped trying to be friendly once they realized you were too autistic to tell the difference between friendly jabs and genuine shade, and it's clear you did the same as them.
> 
> ...


I don't know what precisely I said that made you think what I really wanted after all this time was a small, elitist clique of people petting each other in chat and talking about their antidepressant medications but I assure you that is a miscommunication. No, I would not trade the current community for the old one and I don't know if I'd do anything differently (except be more prepared for problems earlier on).

What I am sad about is that there can be no letting down of guard anymore. I can't set up video game servers because steam IDs linked to real names is a vulnerability. People want to hack the site bad, so I can't even build into it community features that allow people to put their guard down (as I had tried briefly with groups). To many users, especially the oldest users, that is an important part of community. The best I can offer is our movie nights which is about as anonymous and abstracted as the main forum.

I also am very limited in monetization options. It would be ridiculously unwise of me to set up some sort of shop where people can type in credit card details to get something they want, but it's also impossible for me to integrate with something safer like PayPal because we'd get banned instantly.

Your post is spiteful and bitter and I don't think that's just me being 'too autistic'.


----------



## Bugs_Galore (Sep 17, 2019)

You a real nigga Null. With ED and 8chan down. You truly make my day brighter by letting me call people niggers on the internet. godspeed you glorious faggot.


----------



## BIG DADDY (Sep 17, 2019)

I’ve never been a huge part of the community but have been around since the Cwcki days. Thanks for keeping a place around where we’re still allowed to dunk on incels, troons, spergs, 300 lb models, SJWs and weapons-grade autists.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Sep 17, 2019)

I still remember the offshorekiki, when this website used to be called the CWCki Forums, the Deagle nation shitstorm, Null's family getting murdered, his interview on ED's forum Dynastia's golden age, the youtube channel and podcasts, everything.

I lurked around the creation of all cultcow threads, got myself a huge collection of autistic stickers, witnessed the Farms give less and less shit about CWC and slowly evolving into the beautiful haven of free speech it is now, it changed from a cannibalistic troll forum run by literal r.etards into my favorite website on the internet.

We're increasingly becoming a target for the outrage media and the censorship culture, but everytime I think the ride is about to be over @Null tops himself by sticking to his guns, his userbase and shitting spectacularly on anyone threatening us, even if its the entire country of New Zealand.

The only place on the internet not run by cucks and coorporate slaves, I don't want this ride to ever end as I'm loving every damn moment.

Semper Fi.


----------



## Nicotine Fetish (Sep 17, 2019)

Many a long insomniac night I spent reading kiwifarms. Thanks for giving that to me. You’re a pretty cool dude.


----------



## Sappy (Sep 17, 2019)

Very simply..THANK YOU


----------



## The Fatriarchy (Sep 17, 2019)

Some idiot offsite is going to read "finale" and celebrate that Kiwi Farms is finally dying completely divorced from the context of the rest of the post.


----------



## Mo Rutherford (Sep 17, 2019)

What you do here is important. We think about you. We appreciate you. Thanks for not giving up.


----------



## Titty Figurine (Sep 17, 2019)

I try not to shit things up too often but since we're all shitting things up with our feelings and I'm not edgy enough to be a cunt about it... 

I appreciate the hell out of the farms and everything you stand for, Null. It's the only place still standing that reminds me of the old oldfag days, pre-chan oldfag days. Whether we're careening toward some Big Brother blackpill future or you manage to continue to save the day against all odds, I love you as much as it can possibly be not entirely creepy to love an internet stranger who won't show you his feet.

'Cause we don't _really_ need the feet, we just need you to keep calling people on their bullshit and laughing at exceptional individuals. Especially the ones who make bullshit legal threats. It makes the internet go around.


----------



## I liek fr0gs (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi @Null.

There isn't much I can add to this thread being a recent addition to this community. I may disagree personally with some views held by a few members of this site, but I find that it is possible to have a civilized conversation between people of different kinds here. This is ironic considering what this sites reputation is. 

I personally wish to thank your efforts in keeping this site alive. We wish to bounce back your usual ending greeting to us on your streams-take it easy.

If you ever find yourself in the streets of this country you've already been in, you're guaranteed a nice hot meal on me.


----------



## ita (Sep 17, 2019)

null I love you full homo


----------



## Star Stuff (Sep 17, 2019)

Null is ultimate good boy.


----------



## TheBlackVolga (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you, Null, for establishing the site and working so hard to keep it going. I'm not rolling in dough but am happy to send a handful of cryptoshekels your way every month.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Sep 17, 2019)

The fact that so many people want this place silenced means it's doing something essential for society. Which says terrible things about the state of society


----------



## J A N D E K (Sep 17, 2019)

“I love those who can smile in trouble...” 
― Leonardo da Vinci


Keep smiling, big dog.


----------



## Winds_on_the_Grassland (Sep 17, 2019)

This site has taught me the value and importance of free speech, - and just how easy it is to deprive it. It is very civil, people here even respect English grammar (!) and conversation rarely strays too far off topic. Also, - good culture and sense of humour 

People say that the spirit of the old internet has been preserved here, - but for me who was too young to truly experience it, this site has been something of a new discovery and a breath of fresh air like no other. If this was how like most of internet operated before than we have experienced a loss. The thread "Reddit Trans Community" was a gamechanger for me and an anchor of sanity as I had my whole school kowtow to the troon agenda due to a cluster of ROGD kids and autogynephilie LARPing. The thread is brutal focused mockery like no other and felt cathartic and exhilarating after a period of feeling like I was constantly gaslighted and going insane.

 All in all, I love this site a lot. Thank you so much @Null for all your work maintaining one of the last free bastions on the net.


----------



## rattrap (Sep 17, 2019)

why wont null fuck me


----------



## theworstkindofeurofag (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you for everything.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Sep 17, 2019)

The site has changed but it has become a much better place than what I saw before you adopted it.

The discussions are actual discussions now and not the same info circle jerked into oblivion. I never had more fun discussing lolcows than on this site and I thank you Null and everyone on here for that.

Long live Kiwifarms


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Sep 17, 2019)

appreciates 

Semper Fidelis, bro~


----------



## Sm0kINHaZefEEliNBlaZEd (Sep 17, 2019)

Having hit the 30 year mark not too long ago, I somewhat know these feels. That date loomed as a depressing milestone for me and it forced me to make some drastic changes in my life. The most important change was for me to, finally, put myself out there on the dating scene. As a fairly socially akward person I was terrified at first, but thankfully kept at it and got better. And after over a year of constant failures I found someone who I love and who also loved me. This one thing has helped my psyche more than anything else. Tbf, I probably would have offed myself if I didn't do all this. Having someone, anyone, to wake up next to is vital, especially since your late 20's can be quite shit, or at least was for me. I wish you the best Josh, this place has brought me a lot of joy but I hope you do what's best for you.


----------



## PantsuParty (Sep 17, 2019)

I first found this site during the SoK drama, waiting patiently between each post, seeing new information come to light.  Which of course led to me following the whole MysteryWoman saga.  This place is where I come when I want to see actual discussion about lolcows whether it be Boogie1488, DSRee or Digibro(ny), instead of just seeing "lololol dis dood is gay lul" (I mean there is that too).  Never before have I found a site that does calculations on how much money someone makes per month.  You guys are crazy and committed and I love you all (full homo)
----
Viddy well, little brother. Viddy well


----------



## 419 (Sep 17, 2019)

big up Null, stay strong my g


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 17, 2019)

My feels are feeling so much right now.

I mainly post here now. I feel like I have to constantly censor myself everywhere so I don't get banned or harassed for hurting feelings. And I'm not even that brutal. Everything has changed so much.


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (Sep 17, 2019)

I really haven't been on this site for long, but I wanna thank you Null for making a website where I can freely talk about lolcows without fear of some dumbass policies like Twitter, while also keeping shit exciting. This is a cool site with cool people. You should be proud that your hustle resulted in this site's creation.

Keep on keeping on, Null.


----------



## Bombsaway (Sep 17, 2019)

Null, you’re a cool dude. We all have your back. This community has welcomed me with open arms. Thank you all.


----------



## Path Started (Sep 17, 2019)

@Null how are you for $ now? I seem to remember you saying the forum was now funding itself, is that still the case?

If the worst comes to the worst, will you run a fundraiser somehow ?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Sep 17, 2019)

This site has legit helped me laugh in real life on a daily basis. Thank you for everything, Null!


----------



## murdered meat bag (Sep 17, 2019)

this is place is way more fun compared to mpc or Something sensitive or the new effort.


----------



## Lady Rowena (Sep 17, 2019)

Looky no sucky.


----------



## FemalePresident (Sep 17, 2019)

I really appreciate everything you do for the website and the community, I'm always on Kiwi side. God bless you.


----------



## dirt lamb (Sep 17, 2019)

get a dog and maybe find someone who can help you so you can have fun with your dog. make the null doggo null's real doggo. you need something pure and untainted. also, owo is chill she's a sconsin girl and that's alright in my book. don't take advantage of her goodness.


----------



## Your_Fairy_Wish_Prince (Sep 17, 2019)

Ave Null, salutant nos.


----------



## DriveByTrolling (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you @Null

Just remember






Aspergers gives us superpowers, the farms is full of #aspiepower.

A glorious place, a bit different from the norm. We like it this way.


----------



## Dokkaebi (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you for your dedication to the site. While I do enjoy surfing the farms, it sounds like you need a break.


----------



## World's Best Dad (Sep 17, 2019)

Wew lad. This is some crazy autistic feelsposting that I haven't seen since horsefuckers learned our gay pony show was ending soon. This is some retarded shit, and it just reeks of sperginess.
But damn if it doesn't hit me all the same.
;_;7




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Penne Dreadful (Sep 17, 2019)

Semper fi, Dear Feeder. If nothing else, your journey to getting your own ASN has been educational. Congratulations on AS397702 and on running a rare pocket of sanity on the Internet.


----------



## Fougaro (Sep 17, 2019)

OP is a fag, but an okay one like Freddie.

I don't know what I could say that others haven't already mentioned in a way more eloquent or needlessly melodramatic way than I ever could. I guess I could mention that the way QueenOfPole was thirsting for Josh was one of the best lols I had in a while.

I've been impressed by Josh's ability to make shit that's either nauseatingly disgusting (Kay's Cooking, mukbang landwhales) or boring (_Firewatch_, _Life is Strange_ etc.) genuinely entertaining and funny. I more or less mentioned it in the MATI thread when IBS started to go to shit and Jim went AWOL. Another positive surprise was for me when during the Christchurch massacre the New Zealand authorities attempted to go after NZ Kiwis for merely watching the video and Josh bluntly told the cops to go fuck themselves for their misguided jihad.

I'm actually hyped to see what the future will bring now that the Kiwi Farms is getting more and more (mainstream) media attention, be it through Yaniv, the Christchurch mosque shooting or the ongoing weeb wars. DC Douglas has already shown some un-Christian interest in our favourite autistic dog, so who knows what the future brings.

TL;DR: When I grow up, I want to be as autistic and gay as Josh.


----------



## Bloody Horse (Sep 17, 2019)

Wowsers. Good man @Null. And screw you, Vordrak and your malicious retarded sperg-puppet Dzon Bishop.


----------



## Eyes Only (Sep 17, 2019)

Not bad dude... not bad...


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 17, 2019)

OP is Oliver North


----------



## Koby_Fish (Sep 17, 2019)

wait does this mean Kiwifarms is closing up shop?


----------



## Coleslaw (Sep 17, 2019)

DriveByTrolling said:


> Thank you @Null
> 
> Just remember
> 
> ...


More like fetal alcohol impotence.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Sep 17, 2019)

Don't give up sperglord, the end is nigh, less than a decade now.

Also OWO is a fucking faggot.


----------



## Postal_Rat (Sep 17, 2019)

Koby_Fish said:


> wait does this mean Kiwifarms is closing up shop?


No a lot of the old guard left and this is simply a post morning that simple fact


----------



## ASoulMan (Sep 17, 2019)

This site really has grown since I started lurking around 2012 before making an account two years later. Thank you for keeping this site going despite all the shit you get from doing so!


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Sep 17, 2019)

I say Null should be....

Crowned the king of limbo. 









						Limbo of the Lost - Epic ending
					

King of Limbo Lyrics What's going on.....I can't see a thing!! Suprise!!!!.........Hooray!!!! Go on Rita baby!! Now that sounds really groovy!! I tell you wh...




					youtu.be


----------



## Cosmos (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you for everything you’ve done, Null. Thank you for making this small corner of the Internet feel like home to thousands of people. I’ve been here since 2014 and don’t plan on leaving anytime soon.


----------



## Cantaloupine (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm usually just a lurking artfag, but if there's ever another t-shirt drive (as difficult as they are to set up) I'll be more than happy to design all that shit for free again. As gay as it is, I love this place and I'm not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Sep 17, 2019)

Welp, first of all:
#die null (just kidding!! I know how volatile Der Fuhrer @Null 's temper is...)
Secondly:
Thanks for the wall of text! You are fortunate that I'm a voracious/compulsive reader! :'D
Thirdly:
Despite my reservations about @Null this dark, dank and twisted forum is the second least favorite/problematic favorite site.

TL; DR
I fucking read this, and I considered it informative.


----------



## Vanja (Sep 17, 2019)

Even though I’ve been here for roughly a week (and lurked for a few months beforehand), I sincerely thank you for your ongoing efforts in keeping this sweet, sweet little corner of the internet up and running.

Where else can I talk about insanity of every shape and size with a plethora of people from fuck-all everywhere?

Semper Fi.


----------



## moseph.jartelli (Sep 17, 2019)

"This announcement will be removed when I (hopefully) finalize my audit either today or tomorrow. I will follow it up with a mass email to all users linking the information in this announcement. So far, there has been no subsequent release of data."

Fuck off or fag out.


----------



## Mister Dodo (Sep 17, 2019)

This has to be my favorite forum. I've always missed the days when there was a ton of small forums everywhere, each one unique and amazing. This site is the only one I find really captures that. I know I sound like a fag but "meta" stuff has always really turned me off. Even a lot of Reddit sucks now. I've always loved small communities. And this one almost makes me feel at home.


----------



## UnsufficentBoobage (Sep 17, 2019)

Null, you are very nice and I care about you more than I do about my dad.


----------



## Archeopthryx (Sep 17, 2019)

Nullski, you a real G.
Change has always been scary but it's something we all go through mah mang. When I was your age I became homeless and has to survive through the good will of many relatives and friends. T'was the darkest of times. Now I'm a self-sufficient weeb that has to take care of others. Someday we will be gone but Kiwifarms will be one of those beacons in the dark internet we could set our compasses on so we could know our place in the world.


----------



## armoreddinnerjacket (Sep 17, 2019)

I never thought that a place on the internet where you can say wherever you want would become so contested, or so precious. I can't thank you enough for making it possible.


----------



## Recoil (Sep 17, 2019)

You did something valuable with your time on Earth, Null.
You've already won.


----------



## ScrappyLobsterchu (Sep 17, 2019)

Honestly I am so happy I found this place and I love the all the exceptional shit that goes on here. We all really appreciate your efforts and hope that they continue into the future.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Sep 17, 2019)

Null I love you so much can I fellate you please


----------



## Great Dane (Sep 18, 2019)

Thank you Null! You've done so much for the Farms. Without you, we wouldn't have this interesting community. Keep up the good work and stay safe!


----------



## Stardust (Sep 18, 2019)

Null, as Hallmark-card-corny as this will sound, you give me confidence that free speech will survive... on a forum about animal fuckers, fat trannies, and whiny tards, but still! You are one hell of a dude, dude.


----------



## Red Dragon (Sep 18, 2019)

Thank you, Null. In a strange way, this is the best place on the whole internet. Good job.


----------



## Racoober (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey @Null

Happy to see you've moved on and made a name for yourself since your lego forum days
Go get em tiger


----------



## DumbDosh (Sep 18, 2019)

@Null Thanks, go have a drink for someone's ma

We all thought it would end in 2017 with the Vordrak threats, it's a miracle we've all lasted this long.


----------



## Night Terror (Sep 18, 2019)

dont worry null
some of your old ass users are still alive and kicking
just about


----------



## ita (Sep 18, 2019)

Winds_on_the_Grassland said:


> This site has taught me the value and importance of free speech, - and just how easy it is to deprive it. It is very civil, people here even respect English grammar (!) and conversation rarely strays too far off topic. Also, - good culture and sense of humour
> 
> People say that the spirit of the old internet has been preserved here, - but for me who was too young to truly experience it, this site has been something of a new discovery and a breath of fresh air like no other. If this was how like most of internet operated before than we have experienced a loss. The thread "Reddit Trans Community" was a gamechanger for me and an anchor of sanity as I had my whole school kowtow to the troon agenda due to a cluster of ROGD kids and autogynephilie LARPing. The thread is brutal focused mockery like no other and felt cathartic and exhilarating after a period of feeling like I was constantly gaslighted and going insane.
> 
> All in all, I love this site a lot. Thank you so much @Null for all your work maintaining one of the last free bastions on the net.



Just going to piggyback off of this comment and add that somehow this is pretty much the only site I’ve ever found that really does embrace free speech and all that entails, and somehow isn’t also a total dumpster fire like every other ‘complete free speech’ site. I have no idea how this community was able to achieve that but I do think that it has a lot to do with who runs it. So thanks.


----------



## UnclePhil (Sep 18, 2019)

This site is my daily entertainment and my refuge from boredom and darkness. It's maybe a third of the reason I bought a tablet, so I can stretch out on the couch and read the latest on reactionary assclowns.

Thank you for all you do, and for the burdens you bear to keep this place running. At least when the Specials stop their DDoSing, we can laugh because we know who they are.


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 18, 2019)

jersh what is your mailing address



UnclePhil said:


> This site is my daily entertainment and my refuge from boredom and darkness. It's maybe a third of the reason I bought a tablet, so I can stretch out on the couch and read the latest on reactionary assclowns.
> 
> Thank you for all you do, and for the burdens you bear to keep this place running. At least when the Specials stop their DDoSing, we can laugh because we know who they are.


when the site has trouble loading im like damnit! i need my lolcow fix! this shit is more entertaining than any show a writer could come up with.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Sep 18, 2019)

sweetie_squad_4_lyfe said:


> jersh what is your mailing address


null@kiwifarms.net or admin@kiwifarms.net

dont make null ban me because you sent him spam pls
edit: i thought you meant email, goddammit. i guess you could send him a email to ask him where to send him physical stuff tho


----------



## sweetie_squad_4_lyfe (Sep 18, 2019)

Dork Of Ages said:


> null@kiwifarms.net or admin@kiwifarms.net
> 
> dont make null ban me because you sent him spam pls
> edit: i thought you meant email, goddammit. i guess you could send him a email to ask him where to send him physical stuff tho


thanks. its possible he'll ban me for annoying him but we will see. may the erverlord be merciful.


----------



## Eris! (Sep 18, 2019)

You're doing great! Good job! Proud of you!


----------



## AssRock (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey man, I'll proudly blow @Null and swallow.

Kiwi Farms is one of those rare fucking places online where you can express yourself and be criticized accordingly, without the bullshit that is cancel culture and wrongthink- I mean, fuck, I'm on that LGBTWTFBBQ spectrum, and this is the one place where I'm happy to lurk and opine when I feel like it because there are so many members who share my same frustrations and then there are those who are open to debating them, and sharing differing opinions and perspectives. It's been a hilariously educational ride that I've enjoyed, as crazy as you- we bastards are.

I'm in the process of moving right now, but when things are more stable, I'm totally going to donate to help keep this "bastion of free speech" alive and mostly just as a thank-you to our supreme leader. This site is a brilliantly polished turd in a sea of autism, and I love all of you guys for it.


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 18, 2019)

This reads like a suicide note


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 18, 2019)

DH 384 said:


> I'm not gonna sugarcoat it, it's almost like not engaging your old CWCki Forum-era userbase regardless of their interest in Jace, catering to the new userbase who took on the Dear Leader moniker unironically, and shifting gears to prodding dumbasses would drive us all off. Folks who martyr the act of prodding idiots draw in even dumber folks who think they're in good company. You became a target the moment you started actively making a moral statement about laughing at exceptional individuals. In your desire to stay a beacon for the site, it's become the tail wagging the dog.
> 
> It's not even that you had a "charisma of negative 10." You talked to a bunch of us all the time on Skype back in the day so don't even try to fall back on that one. For as many people who were genuinely pissed off at you (be it Jace or the Lolcow subforum or whatever) there were just as many who stopped trying to be friendly once they realized you were too autistic to tell the difference between friendly jabs and genuine shade, and it's clear you did the same as them.
> 
> ...



Which butthurt oldfag was this?



Tim Buckley said:


> Null's family getting murdered



Wait, what


----------



## Afinepickle (Sep 19, 2019)

Alright. I haven't logged into this account in years. Fucking years. I became something of a devoted lurker but I've been around since the early Cwcki days. I remember when Null first took the reigns and I've been silently watching for awhile now.

Dude, you have been doing an absolute standup job. This little corner of the internet that was one solely CWC focused has, under your leadership, turned into a hive of shitposting. That may not seem like much but in this constantly changing and increasingly regulated internet it means quite a lot. We need to be able to shitpost about retards for the simple fact that everyone else is fucking afraid to. You have gone above and beyond to facilitate that and it's fucking great.

If the oldguard is done then fuck 'em. All we are is a place to discuss and laugh at retards on the internet acting like retards and to hell to anyone who tells us we can't do that.

Semper fi Null.


----------



## Eris! (Sep 19, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> This reads like a suicide note


More like a manifesto. Null sama bout to go sicko mode.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Sep 19, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Wait, what


"Joined Jan 15, 2019"
There's nothing to see here.


----------

